# Batcave Harvest Journal



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 22, 2009)

Thought I'd start a harvest journal, Currently in mid Flower at Day 37. Meet some of the ladies.
*
Apollo 13 BX - TGA/Subcool Seeds*



















*Ultimate Moondawg - Elite Genetics*








*Purple Moonshine - Bodhiseeds*


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 23, 2009)

?Nice buds. How many more weeks are we looking at? Nutes used? Who did you order from? Good job. Love the purple blanket xD


----------



## Hot Mess (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice dude! Looking forward to the harvest!


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow those look great man!!! bravo lad


----------



## robtoker (Sep 24, 2009)

post apicafter the cure


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 27, 2009)

*Chernobyl Day 43*















greengrowthexpert said:


> ?Nice buds. How many more weeks are we looking at? Nutes used? Who did you order from? Good job. Love the purple blanket xD


Well the first set of pics were day 37, the Chernoobyl I just posted is day 43. I will post till choptime. I use the entire Foxfarm line with some additives like Snowstorm Ultra, Gravity, and Sweet. I didn't order most of my stuff, it was given to me by either the Breeder or a friend. The Apollo13BX is a strain I am testing for Subcool. Results look promising, might be available retail soon. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## haze2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow that chernobyl looks very stable, thats exactly what subcools looks like in his pic ay bidzbay, triched dense and purple fading of the leaves into a yellow. NICE


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 27, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Wow that chernobyl looks very stable, thats exactly what subcools looks like in his pic ay bidzbay, triched dense and purple fading of the leaves into a yellow. NICE



Yea dude, everyone seems to be happy with their phenos. Some yield more, some less. I'd say mine is a medium yielding plant. Fuel and lime is all I smell, kinda like a lime popsicle dipped in butane. The resin she pumps is amazing. Was a slow vegger. Grown from seed and topped multiple times, I trained her into a bush. This may be my favorite outta the ten ladies I got going right now. I kept a cut. Gotta love those purple maroon fading leaves... temps never below 70F.


----------



## haze2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Keep an eye out for my journal, I just recieved my beans today and Ill start germing the 3rd. It will be 20 jillybean and I believe 10 of either pandoras box or 3rd dimension. All soil grow using FF happy frog, 5 gallon bucks, full line of ROOTS ORGANICS inc. oregonism, 1 600w 2 400w shps and 1 400 mh new bulbs. Room will be sealed, and dimensions will be 8x10.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Keep an eye out for my journal, I just recieved my beans today and Ill start germing the 3rd. It will be 20 jillybean and I believe 10 of either pandoras box or 3rd dimension. All soil grow using FF happy frog, 5 gallon bucks, full line of ROOTS ORGANICS inc. oregonism, 1 600w 2 400w shps and 1 400 mh new bulbs. Room will be sealed, and dimensions will be 8x10.


That's cool. Nice selection. Post the link to your thread here if you don't mind. I'd love to see it. Especially those Pandora's Box. I have some PB to crack myself.


----------



## haze2 (Sep 28, 2009)

For sure, Im going to take some pics tonite and start the journal, I will not start germing until probably the 2nd, but Indeed this journal shall be awesome.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 4, 2009)

*Apollo 13 BX Day 49*



















gotta love the photo subcool chose to use in the auction listing. bid right now is $300!!! wow! http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Apollo13-BX-10-seed-pack&id=113127


----------



## popojojo007 (Oct 5, 2009)

nice nice nice


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 5, 2009)

that is some damn nice shit.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 5, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> that is some damn nice shit.


Thanks GFK and the rest of u. With day 60 approaching I'm currently planning and starting my next run and want some A+ Genetics going to show you all. I try to get rarities going that outshine the likes of most commercial strains, mostly stuff that is harder to come by.







It's fun to collect. 

Got these next two strains germ'd and in jiffy cubes now.
*
Dojaberry - Outlaw Genetics*






*Space Princess - Heaven Scent Pharms*






*My Nutes*






*My Piece*






Talk to you all real soon and thanks for the positivity.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn thats some nice there mane. I love your seed collection I can only envy you hahaha its slow and steady one pack at a time over here. Oh well I'm not complaining. What you planning on growing next?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 6, 2009)

*Chernobyl*- Trinity Trainwreck X Jack The Ripper.


















*Ultimate Mondawg - *For those of you who don't know what this is, it is one of the newer crosses made by Elite Genetics right before he got busted. Personally or online, I don't know anyone who got a chance to grab a pack before the Feds came knockin. It is Ultimate Chemdawg 91 X Old Time Moonshine (White Berry Pheno)













*another Ultimate Moondawg*













Heavy yielder. My fist for comparison.







*Cinderlla 99- *Pineapple Pheno (Backcross done from old Brothers Grimm stock)













she smells sooooo good...










greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn thats some nice there mane. I love your seed collection I can only envy you hahaha its slow and steady one pack at a time over here. Oh well I'm not complaining. What you planning on growing next?


Well I am debating on how many of each of the following strains

Space Princess - Heaven Scent Pharms
Cherry Haze- Breeder's Choice
Doja Berry - Outlaw Genetics
Chernobyl - TGA/Subcool Seeds
Orange Velvet BX - Gifted, Breeder Secret
Snodawg BX - Alphakronik
Pandoras Box - TGA/Subcool Seeds

Anything could happen, lol. Seeing how Ultimate Moondawg yielded, I'm tempted to take a cut from the bigger plant and keep it in case I really like the smoke. Thanks everyone for the comments and for checkin stuff out in the Batcave.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 6, 2009)

Top notch strains mane

beautiful girls ya got there

keep growing top notch genetics dude


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Jesus Christ my man, that moondawg looks like some fucking funk to the max. I bet its a real one hit wonder aint it? I'm loving that C99 pineapple pheno as well god she just looks sweet. I gotta get me fire genetics next seed order mane.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 11, 2009)

What week do you start using carbo load and purple maxx?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> What week do you start using carbo load and purple maxx?


Week 1 of flower, every other watering till the end.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2009)

She's a real beauty. When I cut the string she just kinda collapsed from Bud Flop.

























SR71 Purple Kush X. Blue Moonshine (DJ Short), cross done by Bodhiseeds and grown by me.


----------



## juggyblaze (Oct 13, 2009)

wow that shit looks amazing +rep

no wonder why batman is always hiding out in his cave


----------



## cjishigh (Oct 13, 2009)

Batman that shit looks soo dank! You gotta tell us how it smoke after it cures.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

hats off batman you know your shit! i've been getting into tga stuff recently and man his gear doesn't disappoint. all your work looks really tasty man congrats.

im lookin for advice on the chernobyl i just got a 10 pack n was wondering how she likes it? topped untopped bush supercropped? any help or advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hats off batman you know your shit! i've been getting into tga stuff recently and man his gear doesn't disappoint. all your work looks really tasty man congrats.
> 
> im lookin for advice on the chernobyl i just got a 10 pack n was wondering how she likes it? topped untopped bush supercropped? any help or advice greatly appreciated!


The only big difference in the different phenos of Chernobyl from grows I have seen posted online are yields. IMO topped and trained into a bush is best. I pulled nearly 3 ounces off mine. I fim'ed her and with a little pruning and training she did quite well.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 18, 2009)

*Apollo 13 BX*


























*same strain different plant*






































*Chernobyl*
























That's all for now. More harvest photos to come.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

true beauties again man! thanks for the Chernobyl info man much appreciated.

the calyx's on the second apollo loook sooo swollen the pheno keeper for sure!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 23, 2009)

a little bit of Ultimate Moondawg













fucking fire!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 23, 2009)

Cinderella 99 - Ballin'







Pineapple Pheno













Cindy is a sexy bitch


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 23, 2009)

Cindy looks like some chunky fire


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2009)

wow is all i can say!! impressive gear all around and great growing.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. Got the shit in jars right now. The moondawg is potent as hell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

looks real tasty cinders man! more of a sativa lean, what she smell like? pineapple sherbet???


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 4, 2009)

Yo batman any pics of cured bud shots? just wondering...


----------



## pez prince (Nov 4, 2009)

Apollo 13 is my favorite sativa!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 15, 2010)

wow and wow...


----------



## haze2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice plants Bat!! Truly, Im diging the chernobyl that stuff looks mad!! Keep us posted on yield shuh??


----------



## kether noir (Sep 7, 2011)

93

*very impressive grows. beautiful plants mate, looking forward to what you have going next. if anything.....kinda old thread i suppose...*


93 93/93


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *very impressive grows. beautiful plants mate, looking forward to what you have going next. if anything.....kinda old thread i suppose...*
> 
> 93 93/93


Well it just so happens.. 
I took a lil break. Bought a new house. Had a new baby with the misses. Things are finally getting started again.
Currently growing
*
Jack The Ripper (Subcool/TGA)
Jacks Cleaner II (Subcool/TGA)
Pure Gooey (Gift from Gooeybreeder)
Subcool's Honeymoon Mix (Gift from Subcool/TGA)
Devil Diesel- Gifted Unknown Origin Devilberry (Dank Dairy x ECSD)
Space Queen X Qleaner - Immortal Flower's TGA Cross
Space Princess - Heaven Scent Pharm*

Moving into Bloom Mode Soon!

Updates Soon to come. Subscribe!!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 7, 2011)

93
*
looks like a proper list. nice. thats a fair bit to achieve. congrats on the baby and move mate. and i have subd up. curious about the honymoon mix. im working with some subcool gear myself.*


93 93/93


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm curious myself about the Honeymoon mix. It's a complete mystery. Gift from Subcool to celebrate his love and Hawaiian honeymoon with his wife Jill. Could be anything in there from the rare Dannyboy, to Lifesaver, to Agent Orange, Perhaps Space Bomb. Who knows???

I usually would never grow a mystery plant from anyone. But giving that it's TGA genetics, I know I'm in store for something special. I will post here in this thread!

Thanks for the positivity.


----------



## Hottik (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright, just subscribed to this.. I am excited to see what comes out of that Honeymoon Mix


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

Well.. hop on board dude. 

The fun's just gettin started!

Another Photo of Apollo13BX - Subcool/TGA
Just for fun-






Agent Orange - Subool/TGA


----------



## Hottik (Sep 7, 2011)

I was curious, what kind of setup are you running to be able to produce such high quality bud again and again?

If I may be so bold as to ask


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

I really keep things basic. I'm an urban grower with space constraints. I dont have the luxury of making a compost pile. So I use manufactured soil and nutrients sold at hydroshops.

Here's some of my Basic Guidelines for my Grows-
IMO the key to getting great looking sick nasty dank is starting with good genetics. & Don't buy into advertising hype. I personally will never grow anything by Greenhouse ever again. Just an Example. I really favor the TGA stuff but there's other great stuff out there too, Bodhiseeds, Joeyweed, Alphakronic, to name a few. I use a 600watt HPS Lumatek Switchable Ballast along with a 400 watt Lumatek both using Sunsoaker umbrella like reflectors. I grow in Soil, using a mix of FoxFarm Ocean Forest and Perlite an 80/20 percent mix. With Ocean Forest, the first two weeks of Veg you really don't have to feed your plants at all. It's so packed with nutes and good stuff it feeds all on its own for a lil bit. For Veg Nutes I've traditionally used Foxfarm's GrowBig for Soil, PH everything in one gallon empty clean milk jugs no less to PH6, and I run my veg anywhere from 2-6 weeks depending on how big I decide I want them. For Bloom I use Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom. But with the Botanicare in my tap water when I feed I have no need to adjust the PH level of the mixed food. It reads 6 as soon as I mix it. I Feed every other watering during Veg and Bloom.
When I get to Day 48 of Bloom, I cut down nutes to 50% for the last couple feeds. Then at about day 55 I use plain water and molasses or instead of molasses I've also used Carboload from Advanced Nutrients although I've noticed no real benefit or difference in performance from regular molasses. The reason to use a sweetener is to feed the micro living organisms in your soil. Makes for a healthy plant. You don't wanna overdo it though as it also attracts pests. So Use about 15ml or one tablespoon molasses per watering and get the unsulphered kind. Let the molasses sit in your filled watering container overnight before using it and Shake the hell outta it to. It clumps up a bit in the water. Always let it finish properly. I like to go past day 60 sometimes Day 70. When it's Done, it looks done. Look for that amber!

So there's some basics. Anything I can ever do to help. Just ask!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty f*cking sweet huh?


----------



## kether noir (Sep 21, 2011)

93


thats fuckin awesome batman. congrats. feel free to leave any tips in my grow .
i love the sub gear im working with. the aos is an amazing strain. im keeping her. and the cheese quake is almost word for word as the description on tgas site. i got very lucky with my tga phenos. cant wait to see the honymoon pics, my friend.
happy growing.


93 93/93


----------



## Bucket head (Sep 22, 2011)

word up! the bay is/was way cool...learned so much and still there


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know how I forgot to post these pictures of my Dojaberry (Still have the cut) From 2009

Was talkin to a dude on another thread who's having some Nute sensitive issues with his plants and I wanted to share with him a couple photos of the most finicky plant I have ever come across when it came to feeding. She didn't take to the recomended dosage of fox farms or botanicare's nutrient schedule at all. Dojaberry by Outlaw Genetics. Dojaberry is

Blueberry X Double Purple Doja


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

Jacks Cleaner II- Short Sour Lemon Pheno at 60 days







This is a good example of how anyone can take one seed from a TGA JCII pack, germinate it and find a great keeper if the grower gets lucky like I was. A single JCII seed, A single seed that became female, short to medium growth, lemon sour tastes and smells.. a good stem rub left my hand smelling like lemon pledge cleaner. I think that's where they must have came up with the name. It smelled so delicious & was so f*cking dank. Total head high. Lemonheads on crack.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

Snowdawg BX or Snowdawg 2 on Attitude - Alphakronik
The Snowdawg Cut X SpaceDawg

Fuely Lemon Lime Diesel Pheno at 60 days







Lemon Fuely Lime Diesel Pheno


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 26, 2011)

dude! that artical of you in skunk mag is flipin sweet bro..prop's..........and you plants man!!!!!! top top notch!!! looks like the first time i saw a vagina!!!!!!!! str8 up beautiful!!!!!

i'll be following your grow's like a hawk!!!


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

bravo mate! looks pretty frost around your neck of the woods


----------



## EarlyKuyler (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy crap those are beautiful plants. Um yea so I have my ears wide open for any of your grow advice. I was looking at TGA seeds and wanted to try the Apollo 13 but it's sold out so I'm looking at Qrazy Train now for my next grow. A little off subject here speaking of subcool I watched a video he shot at hemp stalk if you haven't seen it check it out LOL at the guy subcool made a point to film dancing. I swear that dude is tripping balls. Looks like a good time was had by all. O' yea subed to your thread as well.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2011)

93


i am truly impressed with your ladies. gives me a big rubbery one 
i wish you were my neighbor batman, that would be groovy.


93 93/93


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

sick stuff batman!! props on the mention in the mag too!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

As my next batch of girls are gettin ready to flower I am getting more excited as the days pass. I am currently living at this new house I just purchased my first home.. was sick of being a paranoid renting tenant and of the dangers of growing in an apartment. 

I have some real beauties right now. Some really unique strains that are un-available for retail purchase and strains that if I choose not to keep I'll probably never see again.

The hard to come by "Pure Gooey" by Gooeybreeder, a strain that has genetics of the Gooey mom and Reeferman's Blue Thunder. You have to be gifted Gooey seeds because Gooeybreeder does not sell them. They are usually given as freebies to the lucky customers of the Seur Bidz Breedbay auction website that I have done alot of business with. 

Gooey mom is Gooey( mom) is:
cambodian (70's landrace)
Mex gold (70's landrace)
Lumbo gold (70's landrace)
Thai ( 80's landrace)
Maui (1972 wowie from the developer)
Pure Gooey seed was cubed using the old SSSC S1








I feel privileged to have Pure Gooey. It is sought after by many, and it's mine.
*The Story of Gooey
*"Thai, Mexican, Maui, Cambodian, and Columbian in her blood is right. All where pure strains ( all but the Maui that is of course).
The first was a wonderful Gold Mex I got in New York just about the time the High Times mag was starting to show that kind of dope. It was wonderfuly spicey and strong, great smoke. I saved my seeds and had so many that it was easy to grow gobs in the right places ( not in New York mind you, but in Omaha, which is where Gooey starts). At the same time I was also getting the Columbian, which was also a rich gold/tan color and heavy as hell to smoke. I loved that pot for sleeping and wake and baking. I crossed the two in Omaha, growing outside, which was hard for breeding what with all the hemp in that area growing wild. I had to hand slap my male buds up to the females to know for sure if I was getting a cross. I didn't know much about what I was doing, but I knew this made seeds and I knew this pot was WAY better than the ditchweed. Noone would mess with plants back then and my friends thought I was goofy for growing the stuff when we could just buy it. I'm cheap, I wanted mine free. 
I got seeds, bags of them, which I kept in my room for years.
In Texas, I grew out the cross and found it was pretty darn good, so did an Army guy friend I'd met there. He had seeds from his time in the Vet war and was going to throw them away! He gave them to me when I mentioned I grow it sayiong he'd like to try the smoke from them again cuz he said it was sooooo strong and grew wild everywhere there. I did and it was tall! It grew way bigger than I'd hoped and the first grow went into a pasture where a cow came along and ate it down to almost nothing. I grew it again the following year and had my first cross growing with it. I got seeds of both grows in that mix, but it was easy to tell the difference in each, so I tried to keep them apart. England came along then and I couldn't grow shit outside, so I didn't grow for two years, just smoke a lot of hash there....
Now I'm back to cali where the Maui and later the Thai are added to one of the two seed stashes I had in bulk. By this time I was more deeply into my work and knew more of what I was doing, so the results where far better and more foucsed in scope. The Maui pssed me off only in that I could never get the guy on maui to tell me what was in it, he'd only say that it was asian based. WTF? So on that one I can only say it was a rocker of a plant and one I would love to smoke pure again.
That Thai was the "Seaweed" that washed up on shore here in the early 80's on the northern cali coastline. It was one of my all time favs and I think what added the wonderful tastes that Gooey has today. Full heavy stones with a mind numbing experiance. I loved each weed that went into Gooey. I think it shows in her today.
Up until I joined this site, I never took pics or did anything other than keep my own records of crossings. I wish now that I had taken pics all along the way as all I can do is draw from memory now. There it is folks, Gooey is 23 this year, and I couldn't be more proud of her and what she does for me and those I care for.
Thank you, that was a good trip down memory lane. "- Gooeybreeder

Also my TGA/Subcool Honeymoon mix, a gift from Subcool. 
The Honeymoon Mix was a pack of seeds that were given out by Sub in 2010 as a result of an online contest of sorts. Alot of people won a pack by posting a TGA photo, story, or strain created using TGA genetics. 100 packs were issued. 
Packs contained "..a mix of TGA genetics including some very rare seeds like Space Dawg, Dannyboy, and even some old stash beans like Lifesaver etc and even new beans like Kaboom and the Hard to get Deep Purple.
The requirements are pretty loose here because my mission here is to simply make 100 people smile."- Subcool
Typical Subcool. Makin people smile.
. Sub listed names of the winners after his wedding to Mz. Jill. I have three Honeymoon ladies in bloom right now. I am pretty sure one is either an Agent Orange or Orange Velvet lady, the other's have yet to tell me who they are. All I know is that one is more Indica the other two more Sativa, one Sativa smells like a fresh peeled orange. Only time will tell. 

Also Jacks Cleaner II. 
Jacks Cleaner F1 X Jack the Ripper = Jacks Cleaner II
"..smelling like pure lemon zest concentrate and having those long long Trichomes with almost no head, at day 41 Id say the glass factory is running at peak efficiency...amazing Resin and a super ripe funk of lemon sick." - Subcool

Also running Space Princess from Heaven Scent Pharms
Cinderella 99 (Grimm) x Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool's) = Space Princess
I have only seen a few packs of these ever offered on auction ever and I grabbed one immediately. Gene Bean from Heaven Scent hasn't had too much for sale since I've seen his gear listed online so I have to believe he is a really small guy in the scope of things. I also know of his unfortunate health problems so that could be why not much out there is in circulation of his brand. Most people know of Cinderella 99, but not much of Sputnik 1. So here's the low down-
Apollo 13 x Black Russian= Sputnik 1.0 
"Smells like Blackberry jam with a hint of spice/ Has a deep rich Berry taste... Potent Purple"- Subcool

Also have probably the rarest of (hopefully a girl) and only one Devil Diesel. Devilberry X ECSD. Devilberry is a beautiful purple plant. Was a dank dairy strain and the original mom was lost so I don't think we'll be seeing her again unless someone makes F2's. 
Krowberry x Double Purple Doja = Devilberry

Devilberry- (Not Mine)






Devilberry's Story-
"Krowberry was created by Krowmobe from California and was created by hybridizing the famous Grand Daddy Purple ( Purple Urkel x Big Bud) x Blackberry but not the clone only Blackberry but instead its Marionberry(Thai/Bubblegum x Blackberry). that was sold by Cali Kush Co and they sold them as Blackberry. Purple Urkel or Humboldt Purple (a.k.a. Purple Urple) has been growing in southern Humboldt County since approximately 1989. The Mendo cats are responsible for renaming it Lavender" am ongst other things but is reported to be Northern Lights x Purple Indica.
Now Double Purple Doja was created by Sunnycheba while working with Subcool and TGA, the genetics are Hybrid-A-13 X Black Russian X Black Russian see the link below to see the DOJA male used to pollinate the Krowberry Female.."- Pistils

So now you can all see why I am so excited. We are at day 18 of flower so buds are just starting to form. It is gonna be a very exciting next few weeks.

In addition to having super elite strains that are gonna totally f*cking rock I also have acquired some great new seeds for future runs.

The original Daywrecker x C99 - Private Breeder
Sin Diesel (ECSD x C99) - Private Breeder
Chocolate Banana Kush - Private Breeder
Double Dipped Sour Banana - Elite Genetics
Jackpot Royale - Alphakronik
Cannabis - Alphakronik
SpaceDawg - Subcool/TGA


Thanks for everyone who leaves positive comments. Hope you all subscribe and enjoy the ride.

*Peace Danksters!!*

-Batman


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> As my next batch of girls are gettin ready to flower I am getting more excited as the days pass. I am currently living at this new house I just purchased my first home.. was sick of being a paranoid renting tenant and of the dangers of growing in an apartment.
> 
> I have some real beauties right now. Some really unique strains that are un-available for retail purchase and strains that if I choose not to keep I'll probably never see again.
> 
> ...


Fuckin sweet batman!!!! Cant wait to see some of these in full flower  maybe one day ill be lucky enough get some rare beans to grow out  LOL.. the gooey sounds amazing!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

Me either. 40-50 Days-ish to go. Just picked up some last minute fuel from my local hydro store. Jamaican Bat Guano, Bud Candy and Sensizym from Advanced Nutrients, and Liquid Karma from Botanicare. I'll add these in my feed regiment from here through. Gettin ready to get super f*cking frosty in the cave!!!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Me either. 40-50 Days-ish to go. Just picked up some last minute fuel from my local hydro store. Jamaican Bat Guano, Bud Candy and Sensizym from Advanced Nutrients, and Liquid Karma from Botanicare. I'll add these in my feed regiment from here through. Gettin ready to get super f*cking frosty in the cave!!!


man! things are about to get real!!! LMAO.. i'm off to tend to my girl  will be posting pics of her on my journal a lil bit later


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

Just started soaking a couple "Chocolate Banana Kush" by Jaws.
& a lone "Jackpot Royale" from Alphakronik.

I need to find a *Strain Junkie's Anonymous *support group.


----------



## Bongilishes (Sep 28, 2011)

right?
http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

Bongilishes said:


> right?
> http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY


Close enough. =P


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2011)

93

i watched you fight the joker yesterday, and i was dumbfounded, then i tried to help you out to keep your green thumbs going...i just broke my tv. i hope that helped stop the joker, and not pain pills 


93 93/93


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 5, 2011)

So a trip to the mailbox today revealed a very pleasant surprise. Box filled with ten packs. All Alphakronik genetics, nearly every strain he has and more. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## pcn3rd (Oct 6, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So a trip to the mailbox today revealed a very pleasant surprise. Box filled with ten packs. All Alphakronik genetics, nearly every strain he has and more. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor.


Whaaaaaaat!? Lol.. awesome!!


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 9, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So a trip to the mailbox today revealed a very pleasant surprise. Box filled with ten packs. All Alphakronik genetics, nearly every strain he has and more. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor.



same shit happened to me bro, no joke! alpha is tha shit!

except i got 5! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

new kids on the block alphakron, their stuff looks real nice. look forward to seeing your handy work buckethead!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 11, 2011)

So as I stated previously in my journal I am growing a few of the Honeymoon Mix plants from TGA. For anyone who didn't read-

"...my TGA/Subcool Honeymoon mix, a gift from Subcool. 
The Honeymoon Mix was a pack of seeds that were given out by Sub in 2010 as a result of an online contest of sorts. Alot of people won a pack by posting a TGA photo, story, or strain created using TGA genetics. 100 packs were issued. 
Packs contained "..a mix of TGA genetics including some very rare seeds like Space Dawg, Dannyboy, and even some old stash beans like Lifesaver etc and even new beans like Kaboom and the Hard to get Deep Purple.
The requirements are pretty loose here because my mission here is to simply make 100 people smile."- Subcool"

Here we are at Day 32 of bloom. I have Three Honeymoon ladies.
The first one is Agent Orange I am pretty sure.







The second I am having a real hard time identifying












Perhaps Querkle or Chernobyl??? Still not sure as of yet. The smell is familiar that is why I'm leaning Chernobyl.. but I could be completely off. Only time will tell.

The third is a really sweet candy smelling gal. I'm guessing Space Queen.
But still unsure. 













Maybe I can get Subcool to chime in with his expertise. I apologize the photos aren't what they usually are in terms of quality. I have to replace the battery on my Panasonic GF2. So I took these with a Lumix point and shoot. The next month is going to be killer. Can't wait till these buds start blowing up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

Might be unknown but def looking tasty bh


----------



## scrottiemcboogerballs (Oct 11, 2011)

How hard would these strains be to grow for a second time grower, Batman? I'm about 4 weeks from harvest on my first and am already looking for seeds. Would you say that these genetics are stable enough for a guy who still has very small of an idea of what he is doing? Or more specifically, what would be some strains out of these farms that would be advisable for a newb? I just read all 8 pages and am completely amazed at your work man. Also, congrats on the new chapter in life.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 11, 2011)

scrottiemcboogerballs said:


> How hard would these strains be to grow for a second time grower, Batman? I'm about 4 weeks from harvest on my first and am already looking for seeds. Would you say that these genetics are stable enough for a guy who still has very small of an idea of what he is doing? Or more specifically, what would be some strains out of these farms that would be advisable for a newb? I just read all 8 pages and am completely amazed at your work man. Also, congrats on the new chapter in life.


Most of which not too difficult IMO. When I started out the only ones I could see that posed a problem were the ones that stretched. Stretchy phenotypes make it hard to create an even canopy and this makes it tough to distribute light. I started out with the TGA line and found those to be very stable and the finished product creates great Bag appeal. I still grow alot of TGA gear and would recommend it. I've also taken quite a liking to the work done by Alphakronik and will be popping alot of his gear very soon.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## scrottiemcboogerballs (Oct 11, 2011)

I will definitely do some more reading on TGA and alphakronik. Thanks for the direction. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 19, 2011)

So I ordered another HID ballast today. Still deciding on the reflector I'm going to use although I love the mini-sunsoaker parabolic one from HTG. Fits 5-6 under it nicely in a SOG.

This is what I purchased-

*Phantom 600W Digital Ballast, 120/240v Dimmable*


Hydrofarm's Phantom Digital Ballast is the most rigorously tested ballast on the market. The Phantom features silent operation, lightweight design, multiple placement options and the maximum lumen output around. We listened to your needs and learned. Now you can reap the benefit with this durable, premium digital ballast.


Tri-mode, push-button dimmable feature gives you the light you need in your specific growing situation.
Hot re-strike programming protects the lamp in the event of a power outage
Tested for compatibility with most brands of high intensity grow lamps
Dual resettable breakers - protects lamp and household circuits
Only ballast on the market designed for vertical operation for coolest running and optimum grow space
Drives the highest light output for maximum plant growth
Universal reflector adaptor and 8 ft heavy duty cord included
Unlike magnetic ballast, Phantom runs completely silent
Patented lock & seal BAREF lamp cord installed
Internal RF protection
Triple surface aluminum fins - most efficient cooling in its class
Internal Resin coating protects components for long life

*Specifications*

Weight: 10.9 lbs. Package Dimensions: 14.0L x 9.0W x 4.0H Max. Wattage:600 Voltage:120/240 Convertible:Yes Warranty:5 Year
Running along my Lumatek 600w dimmable this is gonna be sweet. Here's to a Dank Future!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 20, 2011)

Ey, batman check me out dude! That pleasant surprise is gooin; to be quite tha show! 


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/478603-alphakronik-tga-grow-show.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 20, 2011)

Hell yes I subscribed Bucket head.
Your lineup looks fantastic! We'll be smokin alot of the same stuff this next year lol.

Here's what I'm up to.
In Bloom- Took Cuts of everything xcept Space Qleaner

Space Princess (by Heaven Scent btw) lineage- Sputnik 1 x C99
Jacks Cleaner II
PureGooey
Space Qleaner
& 3 TGA Honeymoon Mix ladies.. Agent Orange and 2 undetermined but I think SQ and a Querkle or Deep Purple

My backups at a friends place
Orange Velvet BX
TGA SpaceDawg
Alphakronik Snowdawg
Outlaws Dojaberry
Janjas Pre98 BubbaKush x Deep Purple
Qrazy Train


and my 2 fav winner pheno's of
TGA Apollo 13BX
TGA Chernobyl

In Veg Now- Seedling Stage
Jaws's Chocolate Banana Kush
Hillbilly Beanery's Qleaner F2
Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale

Germinating Now-
Bodhi 1989 nl#5 NorthernLights x Talk of Kabul 
Private Breeder - Daywrecker (original headband) x C99
Alphakronik Sin City Kush

Gonna Wreck 2012 with High Quality Dank.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 20, 2011)

Your work look's top notch. I grow mostly TGA also and your TGA pics are always top notch and look tasty. Keep up the good work. Looking foward to your updates.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh BTW
Tracked down these beans-

Sputnik 2.0

and

Sputnik 2.0 x Black Russian!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMFG I'm so psyched.. 

My thought is

My Space Princess pheno is starting to smell like blueberry candy. Like for real it's covered in syrupy resin that when touched leaves your hand feeling and smelling like you just touched a wet blueberry blowpop. It smells insanely good. So I thought I'd run some of the before mentioned Sputnik beans, pick a nice looking male and juice him for his seed... and make one of the most bomb berry colorful crosses ever. Whatever product comes from this project I want to reverse sex a female and take that pollen and use it to knock up the SpacePrincess Mom hence Female Seeds and give them to everyone who has a HID and a camera. 

The future looks dank!

Changed the feed up a lil
All mixed in a one gallon container one at a time, PH 6.5
10ml of Botanicare Pure Blend Pro for Soil
1/4 tsp Advanced Nutrients Big Bud Powder
12 ml Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy

using Advanced SensiZym with Distilled Water once every 10 days

Foliar Feeding with 10ml Advanced Bud Factor X and a Humic Acid additive once a week.

I also added a few grams of Jamaican Bat Guano at the base of the plants and a small new top layer of Ocean Forest. They all look like theyre diggin it.


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Oh BTW
> Tracked down these beans-
> 
> Sputnik 2.0
> ...






whooooooooaaaa !!! sputnik oh save me jebus, i want some!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 21, 2011)

Bucket head said:


> whooooooooaaaa !!! sputnik oh save me jebus, i want some!


Well like I told my friend CMT over in the Seed Collectors thread, when I do my cross of Space Princess x either Sputnik or [Sputnik x Black Russian] or both I will be very generous.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 21, 2011)

hey batman skunk , its the best information and all of ladies are very very very gorgeous that made my lips moist....you just made my mind to order Subcool s TGA gear no question ! thank you for sharing with us ! good job, sir.

666


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

Getting close to Harvest here. It's the Fall of 2011 and I promised everyone pictures. Things are really starting to get interesting. For those who don't know I took a break from growing for a year-ish while me and Alfred and Robin settled in at the new Manor. After a few month's trying to get things prepared here in the Batcave I popped a few seeds (these started beginning of September) with a very short VEG time. Only a couple weeks. not even. I pulled the trigger for bloom on September 10th.. and here we are October 25th. A full 46 days of 12/12 light cycle. I must say I am impressed myself for what I've accomplished under a single 600w HID with less than 2 weeks VEG time.. enough rambling. On with the ladies-

Space Princess- Heaven Scent Pharms

Blueberry candy! Keeper for sure. I am planning to use this one to breed. Space Princess is-
*Sputnik1.0 x Cinderella 99
*​












Pure Gooey- Gooeybreeder-

Realy diggin the Pure Gooey. A Short plant that is adding weight consistent to what I expected with my short veg time and cramped grow area. I think she'd do pretty well in a Sea of Green with multiple small 2gallon containers under a couple HIDS. The smell is sweet and floral. Trich coverage is decent. Not picky with nutes. A real pleasure to grow. I can't wait to sample this one as I know other growers that once they grow the Gooey they never go back. One grower explained to me.."..it's the best and all we grow. No sense popping seeds looking to find something better when you have the best." I guess we'll just see about that. Gooeyseeds are hard to find because you can't buy them you have to be gifted them.













Jacks Cleaner II- Subcool/TGA Seeds
LEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Honeymoon Mix Plant #1 of 3- Subcool/TGA Seeds

This one is a real pain in the ass. Super Stretchy and looks like she's going to be a slow bloomer. I will def not keep this one unless the final product blows me away. I thing this may be either Agent Orange or Apollo13BX based on the citrus scent. Although I've grown plenty of Agent Orange before and seen the lanky pheno I don't remember her as being slow in flower so we'll see.













Honeymoon Mix Plant #2 of 3- Subcool/TGA Seeds

I think this is eitther a querkle or deep purple? Not sure.












Honeymoon Mix Plant #3 of 3- Subcool/TGA Seeds

I really like this plant. My favorite outta the Honeymoon Mix. I am not certain but I believe her to be Space Queen. I think I'm keeping this one. 



















Other good news, I received a gift from Jay Roller






Looks to expect plenty of Alphakronik Bud Porn in the near future.

So there you have it. Hope you peeps enjoy. I will post more before the chop in the not so distant future. 

As time goes on my Batcave here will start to evolve. I will be adding more lights and serious upgrades this next year. 2012 will be amazing and exploding with DANK!


----------



## EarlyKuyler (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn man they are beautiful. Great job. 2012 looks like it's going to very green for you.


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see some Alphakronik porn! Thanks for all the great pics and info.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

Great work mate, gotta be lovin that porn. Thanx for the link


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 25, 2011)

Just read through everything. It all looks amazing. I'm going to be giving my ace of spades a very short veg time as well. Two maybe three weeks. Im sure I'll find a keeper or two. Well anyway great looking plants, congrats on the new house and the addition to the fam.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you know who the lemon is made by? maybe De Sjamaan? i have some lemon going right now from De Sjamaan just wanted to know if thats what she was gonna look like


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just read through everything. It all looks amazing. I'm going to be giving my ace of spades a very short veg time as well. Two maybe three weeks. Im sure I'll find a keeper or two. Well anyway great looking plants, congrats on the new house and the addition to the fam.


Thanks karma. Yea those keepers aren't too hard to find with TGA stuff. Even tho they all can't be winners, it certainly isn't hard to find one. Ace of Spades is def on my to do list. Right after Plushberry.



skeeterbob said:


> Do you know who the lemon is made by? maybe De Sjamaan? i have some lemon going right now from De Sjamaan just wanted to know if thats what she was gonna look like


It's Jacks Cleaner 2 lol, I was simply commenting that it smells like lemon.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 25, 2011)

very interesting about Gooey, will you tell us what the report of this gooey smoke like ? thanks.

666


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice stuff! Your space queen pheno that you have.....I have one that looks a lot like yours and was wondering if this is a new one for you and what your harvest week would be? Mine was a lil more stacked on node space than your pheno but thats cause of my height restrict. But buds look the same.

I gave this clone out to a buddy cause I eliminated this pheno out from garden cause of height but he's got maybe a week left from what he says gonna go take a look in a couple days and check.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 2, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Very nice stuff! Your space queen pheno that you have.....I have one that looks a lot like yours and was wondering if this is a new one for you and what your harvest week would be? Mine was a lil more stacked on node space than your pheno but thats cause of my height restrict. But buds look the same.
> 
> I gave this clone out to a buddy cause I eliminated this pheno out from garden cause of height but he's got maybe a week left from what he says gonna go take a look in a couple days and check.


The stretch you're seeing in my pheno was mainly due to IMO inadequate light during VEG, which is usually not typical of me in my grows but to be completely honest I just bought a new house and haven't grown anything in a while so I started somethin just to start something. I hung a 600w hps/reflector from the center of the basement ceiling and stuck a fan in front of the light. Not really ideal or typical but the idea of this equipment sitting in boxes was really bothering me. I wanted to start a grow.. doing real well considering all the plants above are in 2 gallon pots and all crammed under a single 600w HPS bulb. =P

Now as far as the future and what entails... NEW HOUSE w/Big Ass Grow Room is finally mine! Also purchased another 600w Phantom digital ballast, 12" 950cfm inline fan, a 12x40" carbon scrubber and currently working on running 8g Romex cable directly from my electrical box to a lighting controller that will have 8 240v receptacles each capable of powering a 1000w ballast each at the same time in the same room! Muhahahaa.

I won't actually be running that much light, I'm going to start with 2 600 watters for Veg in my next grow, then add a 1000w I think. Air cool the hoods, and do things proper.. put on a hell of a show. I took cuts of the Space Queen, the Space Prncess, and Pure Gooey for the next run. I'm also going to be working with alot of new stuff-

Daywrecker (Original Headband) x C99 - Private Breeder
Bandana - Alphakronik
Jackpot Royale - Alphakronik
Chocolate Banana Kush - Jaws
NL#5 x Talk of Kabul - Bodhiseeds
Qleaner F2- Hillbilly Beanery
Black Cherry x Blueberry - Private Breeder

And in regards to Space Queen, I've run her a few times. So has my father and a friend of mine. It was my first TGA strain I've ever grown and if your pheno is anything like mine it's the cherry pheno. After harvest you'll notice during the cure that funky rotting fruit smell will get alot sweeter and even resemble something like cherry or fruit punch. Take her 55-60 Days.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice to here you have your setup going. I too will prob take a lil break in a bit cause my first born is coming soon. But will keep my Sour tasting Querkle In a hidden mini veg somewhere(haven't thought of a setup for that).
You def got sum good strains going. I have to get packs and hunt for good pheno's but its all about LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION and skill.

Since you said it was a cherry smell I don't think we have the same pheno.....but thats cool I will take in mind when I check her in a couple days. You said 55-60days so that sounds about right from my seed from her cause I took it at 75days and was too long.... a weak draggy sativa high not like you want.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 2, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Nice to here you have your setup going. I too will prob take a lil break in a bit cause my first born is coming soon. But will keep my Sour tasting Querkle In a hidden mini veg somewhere(haven't thought of a setup for that).
> You def got sum good strains going. I have to get packs and hunt for good pheno's but its all about LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION and skill.
> 
> Since you said it was a cherry smell I don't think we have the same pheno.....but thats cool I will take in mind when I check her in a couple days. You said 55-60days so that sounds about right from my seed from her cause I took it at 75days and was too long.... a weak draggy sativa high not like you want.


The cherry smell really didnt come out till the during the cure from my run with her in the past. Do you get the baby poo/funk rotting fruit smell? That's what I have and from past experience that's the cherry pheno. Congrats on the kid tho. Besides the new house here, we just had one 10 months ago.. when I took my break.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't get the cherry during the cure just a faint grape with a sativa taste and mind expanding high....My buddy is at 7weeks now but I know it smells like a faint grape, fruit smell. No baby poo but I know what you mean. Thanks its a girl too from the video ultrasound. Be crazy shit if she was a He with all the lil girl clothes and room stuff. Nothing like surprises!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 2, 2011)

I particularly like Space Queen. Took cuts tonight!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

I need more of subs gear but there's just do much I want from him and other small breeders I know of doin some amazon shit and im full up and stocked with like 15 strains of all sorts to run lol gotta go to war i think and start runnin some shit to get the funds to re up on all the Tga and other assorted gear I want


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 6, 2011)

*Space Princess - [Sputnik 1 x C99]*











TGA Honeymoon Mix- My Honeymoon#3 Gal - Space Queen











Jacks Cleaner II











Pure Gooey


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Man looks sexy


----------



## Izoc666 (Nov 7, 2011)

damn those buds looks real good, good job sir !

666


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 8, 2011)

Some Pics from* DAY 60* Fall 2011 Grow​
From my Honeymoon Mix Pack
Space Queen












Pure Gooey












Jacks Cleaner II


----------



## Izoc666 (Nov 8, 2011)

batman i like the space queen 

666


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 8, 2011)

Ha me too. Wait till you see Space Qleaner.. she's about Mid flower right now.


----------



## Izoc666 (Nov 8, 2011)

ohh thats bonus, space qleaner, i always want to grow this strain one day....im pretty sure she will grace us with buds that will dazzle us !

666


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 9, 2011)

That pure gooey has me creamin my pants purple nuggetry and some fatty indica leaves with some nice fat nug mmmm


----------



## pcn3rd (Nov 10, 2011)

Love it!! *Space Queen &* *Jacks Cleaner II* looks to be a sativa dominant strain and i loves me a good sativa


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm smokin a gnarley sativa right now lol like to tailed like dr grin spoon sativa it's got my ears ringin ripped lol it's an og x haze x something x something joedanks creation fuck I've never been ripped like this off a sativa I could smoke this shit lol im so ripped lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Subb'd up...


----------



## kether noir (Nov 11, 2011)

93


looks great batman. i would love a taste. 


93 93/93


----------



## mandoo (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazing grows! Definitely looking forward to seeing more! sub'd


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 19, 2011)

*Space Princess at 70 Days*
Space Princess is
Heaven Scent's Space Princess [Sputnik 1 x C99]
Sputnik 1.0 »»» [(Genius x P75) x (Blackberry x Ak-47) ] X Cinderella99 DANK!
Blueberry Candy Pheno... this may be the best smelling plant I've ever grown..
I really enjoy this one. Will be keeping it on the regular.






*BOOM!*





*
Space Qleaner at 70 Days of 12/12 from Seed*







*New Toys.. Batcave Upgrade*












12" Highoutput Canfan
Speedster Fan Controller from High Tech Garden Supply
Uvonair 3000 Ozone Generator
A C.A.P. Lighting controller!!! The MLC-8X
Phantom 600 Dimmable Electronic Ballast
Ushio Opti-red Super HPS Bulb (Only the best!) 97,000 lumens!
in the box in the back is a new 10"x39" Carbon "Phat Filter"
& a Titan Apollo Timer for the trigger cable on the C.A.P. Light Controller!!
also purchased but not pictured.. a 50 amp Two Pole Breaker and Sixty Feet of Fat 8 gauge Romex Electrical Cable

Really excited about the C.A.P.






This little box has the capability to run Eight 1000 Watt Ballasts at once from a 240V 50amp connection to my electrical panel!! The future looks bright!

I think I'll run the Ushio Opti-red Super HPS Bulb in my Lumatek using the Superlumens feature to see if we can get over 100,000 lumens from one bulb & run another one right next to it. Aircooled of course.

So till next time.. 
*Same Bat Time! Same Bat Thread!*


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

OOOOOOOoooooooooo electric stuff!!!! I love new stuff... My hubby accused me of wanting to grow because I've maxed out my computer gear and now I'm into a whole new realm of electronic gizmos...

Nice gear and the plant looks yummy. I added Space Princess to my "wish" list almost from the very beginning (a whole 2 months ago...) LOL Seeing your beauty has only reinforced that decision.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

If your anything like me he's totally right and your in blissful denial lol. It's my favorite place to be too lol welcome to the club ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> If your anything like me he's totally right and your in blissful denial lol. It's my favorite place to be too lol welcome to the club ha ha ha ha


Oh he is totally right. Since I've started growing:
1. I have a new Home Depot charge card
2. I can create a string of CFLs with bare sockets and an extention cord in 10 minutes flat
3. I bought my own cordless drill cuz I coudn't find his when I needed it
4. I found that I can create stuff to grow in/from/with out of nearly everything

Growing weed brought out the DIY in me that I never knew was there. Prior to growing, all I did for fun was build computers and solder stuff.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

DIY is the shit lol both my grandfathers were machinists, woodworkers and inventors of odd gadgets and stuff lol. My one grandfather who passed was an experimental machinist for NASA at one point. Built the lockin mechanism on the door to the lunar lander lol. So it runs in the family ha ha. Why buy it if I can build it is my mindset. That and bigger and better lol  

Sexy lookin girls batty


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 21, 2011)

Gave Space Princess the chop tonight. After the trim my hands were totally stank of minty blueberry cream. 
Reminded me of that new Stride Gum



Such a sweet smelling dank looking plant. I took a few cuts before. Gave a couple out. Took 8 more before the chop.


----------



## farmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry if already asked, but, what is the soil you are using and what do you mix it with?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 28, 2011)

That's easy. It's a Fox Farms Ocean Forest/Perlite Mix.. Was using 20% perlite but it drains too fast so I started using about 10%.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 28, 2011)

The Space Queen above ended up being Space Dawg btw to anyone who cares. It came from the Subcool Honeymoon Mix pack. Was the favorite smoke of my friends until they tried the Space Princess!

Space Princess yield was 2 grams short of 3 ounces using a 2 gallon container and only a 2 week Veg time. Impressive!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Space Princess yield was 2 grams short of 3 ounces using a 2 gallon container and only a 2 week Veg time. Impressive!


Dayum! <--all I wanted to say, but it was less than 10 characters...LOL


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoke report, plz. Looks amazing.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 10, 2011)

I am all about this Space Princess.
Germin and crackin beans this week.
Putting a little something new in the new cave.

I'm all about the Alphakronik gear. Fuckin big thank you Mr. Jay Roller for the big ass envelope filled with every strain you sell. 

Jackpot Royale is a sexy BITCH!






Bandana is stylin. Couple of those here 30days in Veg lookin like lil trees.. they better be girls. 707headband x Spacedawg... fuuuckkk me. 

Bodhi's Northern Lights #5 x Mark Castle's Talk of Kabul

Space Dawg... mother fucker...

Some of TheNewGuy's Black Cherry x Blueberry...

Boognish Rising.. Black Rose x Double Purple Doja...

Tryin to get these fuckin "The White xJTR" to germ and they're tough lil buggers. Had to scuff one to get a tap root to show, It didn't look like it was coming out so I peeled one side of the seed off with my swiss army knife and honestly I don't even know if these seeds are even viable. They were free. but fuck why give shit away if it sucks? Don't understand or even know for sure if they're garbage yet but the fuckers are pissing me off. 

Germ'in my last Agent Orange bean. I actually have Orange Velvet BX at a buddies but he has been waging war with these mites. He described it as an apocalypse. 

Started a single Sputnik 2 bean just because I want a preview of what's to come when I go Sputnik'in Crazy this year.

Sin City Kush.. Couple of those soakin.

I'm loving my new C.A.P. controller. Finally have the freedom to run a shit ton more plants.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 10, 2011)

*Black Cherry X Blueberry*- Life Saver Flavor/Leggy Pheno- By The New Guy

"just call her cherry #4. a sweet light lifesaver flavor on the way in, breathin out has the same sweet flavor with a hint of a woody/floral bouquet. the bud it's self smells of lifesaver candy."- The New Guy

Full lineage is- (AirborneG13 x C99 X Ortega x C99 x Blackberry x CherryAk47) x (Purple Thai X Afghani)







Poppin cherries used to be my favorite thing to do..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 10, 2011)

The best investment I've ever made...








The C.A.P. MLC-8X is a lighting controller. It is directly hard wired to a 50amp breaker in my electrical panel. Allows me to plug in up to Qty. 8, 1000watt HID ballasts. They all run 240v like a clothes dryer would. There are 8 240v electrical outlets that all kick on when the separate timer I have you see pictured on the left goes on. The C.A.P. has what they call a trigger cable, it's a standard 120v wire that plugs into your timer, and when the timer goes on it sends a signal to the C.A.P.'s relay triggering ON Time and OFF time. So All at once.. Boom Let There Be Light!! I have a couple HIDs plugged in as you can see in the photo. Will be adding light after light periodically as time goes on. In fact there is a new ballast already on the way.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 11, 2011)

And it saves u money on your tanning bill!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 14, 2011)

Made a couple changes.. Discarded a couple I didn't like how they were looking.. Seeya Chocolate Banana Kush and Qleaner! Buhbyez Bitches. 
This lineup may not be 100% correct but 90% for sure as a couple of these haven't poked their heads above ground yet.

Current Batcave Lineup..Wintergrow 2011

*Heaven Scent Pharm's Space Princess* - Sputnik 1 x C99

*Trainwreck666's Boognish Rising* - Heath Robinson's Black Rose x Double Purple Doja

*TGA's Space Dawg* - <--- Oregon Snowdawg x Space Dude

*Raskal's Fire OG Kush* - <--- Real Deal Cali Warehouse Dispensary Cut

*TheNewGuy's Black Cherry x Blueberry* - <-- kinda obvious lineage

*Bodhiseeds's Northern Lights #5 x Talk of Kabul *(Mark Castle's Afghani Cut) - <-- kinda obvious lineage

*Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale* - Las Vegas Purple Kush x Space Queen

*Alphakronik Sin City Kush* - Las Vegas Purple Kush x Snowdawg BX

*Alphakronik's Bandana *- Headband 707 x Snowdawg BX

*Alphakronik's Eisbaer * - The White x Snowdawg BX
​*Dank House's Strawberry Alien Kush* - (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough x Alien Kush) Alien Kush is Las Vegas Purple Kush X Alien Technology

*Loran's Sputnik 2.0* - Sputnik 2 Remake by Loran (Elite Find - Seeds Gifted from Loran himself)

*This one's gonna be epic.*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice list batman


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmm.... this journal has been under my radar.

let me do some peeping.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 9, 2012)

*Where the fuck have I been !?
I'd like some F2's, 3's, etc. of ALL those please ! lol
*


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Where the fuck have I been !?
> I'd like some F2's, 3's, etc. of ALL those please ! lol
> *



Off the chain selections!


----------



## avrum (Jan 12, 2012)

I just read the whole thing, this is truly inspiring. TGA Subcool have some killer genetics. i'm subbed btw.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 2, 2012)

Experimenting with making a Lazy Man's Mostly Organic Tea for Flowering. I took a five gallon bucket and a piece of hosiery (girls stocking), filled it up with the necessary ingredients for my brew. I then tied a knot in the hosiery, then tied it again to the bucket handle and placed the filled end of the stocking at the buckets bottom. 


1 cup earthworm castings
1/2 cup jamaican bat guano

filled the bucket with 5 gallons of unchlorinated water & added-

30ml Botanicare Sweet or Molasses would work I suppose
30ml Botanicare Liquid Kharma
20ml Advanced Nutrients SensiZym

I let this sit out for 24hrs and simply stirred every now and then. I gave it a good turn once every 4 hours or so approximately. 
Once the 24hours have passed I adjusted the PH to 6.2, gave her another stir and then simply poured the tea right in the pots over the medium. The Idea is to not only add a burn proof source rich in nitrogen and phosphorus but also trace minerals, and pro-beneficial bacteria. I am guessing my ladies are going to really like this and if I see good results I may add this regimen once a week. Updates to follow. 


Updates on what's going on-
Had a terrible male to female ratio with the 8 Black Cherry x Blueberry plants I put into flower. Only 2 gals. Also had to bin an Eisbaer leaving only one gal, binned the Sputnik 2's (sad but more in jiffys now), Sin City Kush went bye bye, Strawberry Alien Kush and so did a Bandana join the great dumpster behind my friendly neighborhood crack house.

*Identified and Confirmed Females This Run-
*Boognish Rising
Space Princess
Space Dawg
Fire OG Kush (Raskals Cut)
Qleaner F2
Northern Lights x TOK
Bandana
Jackpot Royale
Black Cherry x Blueberry

*Still Undecided
*Strawberry Alien Kush
Eisbaer
Agent Orange

*Started Germin
*Snowdawg BX
Vics High

Also splurged and ordered Bodhi's Cali Yo (Aeric 77 California Orange x Yo Mamma). Was thinking it'd be cool if I came across a killer pheno and crossed it to Subs Agent Orange. Big Orange Beasts. 
I plan on soakin these beans the moment they get here.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nIce! I've been looking around for tea's to brew and soaking up knowledge Sounds like a good brew. Those are some sweet ass strains.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 4, 2012)

I cheated and added an airstone yesterday and a simple hydroponic pump to add some oxygen. better for the plants and I don't have to keep stirring.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn I was missing all of this?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you got any shots I the double dipped sour banana?


----------



## Arsene (Feb 5, 2012)

What A sexy purple background


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 5, 2012)

wyte i never ran those. in fact i traded all the DDSB's away so I could aquire more Spacedawg and beans earlier this year. check this link tho

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/203339-double-dipped-sour-banana.html

i grabbed my elite gear the week before he got busted. from what i remember it was an angry parent who caught their kid ordering beans that led to his downfall.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't lucky enough to grab it in time.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 5, 2012)

i grabbed mine with full intention of running them. i did run the moondawgs and wow those were some fat buds. the biggest bud i ever grew in fact. i have a bunch of banana kush f8s from Jaws I really need to try. i always have trouble choosing what to run. i decided Vics High and Snowdawg BX were priority. im gonna germ bodhis cali yo and chernobyl asap as well. so many beans so little time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Tell me about it.. I had banana og x sour bubble that were all male..


----------



## soulstarr313 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful grow man, you've got the touch. Your a god to newbies like me, just trying to get off the first grow. Whats your vent system like? u using CO2? wats your average dry yield? sorry for all the questions bro, gotta absorb as much info as i can. keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

93

great as usual batman. you can take some awesome pics.


93 93/93


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Thought I'd start a harvest journal, Currently in mid Flower at Day 37. Meet some of the ladies.
> *
> Apollo 13 BX - TGA/Subcool Seeds*
> 
> ...


dude blue moonshine is the dankest shit ive ever smoked almost! the purple sound dope every thing look solid!! what soil and what gallon pots ?
looks dank as fuck bruh +rep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 12, 2012)

?????????????


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 13, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> dude blue moonshine is the dankest shit ive ever smoked almost! the purple sound dope every thing look solid!! what soil and what gallon pots ?
> looks dank as fuck bruh +rep!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks dude. I really like these 1.5gallon square plastic nursery pots I use because I can push them close together. I use those and a couple 3 gallon pots under three yieldmaster reflectors. I have three Hortilux opti-red super hps lamps @600watts each. Two lumatek digitals and a Phantom.


The soil I use is Foxfarm OceanForest cut with 10% perlite. I add earthworm castings and Jamaican bat guano as a top dressing half way through


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Thanks dude. I really like these 1.5gallon square plastic nursery pots I use because I can push them close together. I use those and a couple 3 gallon pots under three yieldmaster reflectors. I have three Hortilux opti-red super hps lamps @600watts each. Two lumatek digitals and a Phantom.
> 
> 
> The soil I use is Foxfarm OceanForest cut with 10% perlite. I add earthworm castings and Jamaican bat guano as a top dressing half way through


im also using jamacian bat guano on my grows i feed it with the water how much bat guano should i put if i top soil dressing feed ? thanks alot batman ur plants are amazing

so wait u dont use over 5 gallon pots ? how are ur plants so TALL??


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 14, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> im also using jamacian bat guano on my grows i feed it with the water how much bat guano should i put if i top soil dressing feed ? thanks alot batman ur plants are amazing
> 
> so wait u dont use over 5 gallon pots ? how are ur plants so TALL??



I always seem to get big healthy plants that yield 2-3 ounces even in 1.5gallon containers. I stake em early in bloom and treat the roots with liquid karma and sensi zym at least once a week. Usually I get great results. Previously Id use longer veg time like 4-6 weeks. Lately Ive been growing using short veg time.. couple weeks. But then again I think Im going back to a longer veg. It helps.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I always seem to get big healthy plants that yield 2-3 ounces even in 1.5gallon containers. I stake em early in bloom and treat the roots with liquid karma and sensi zym at least once a week. Usually I get great results. Previously Id use longer veg time like 4-6 weeks. Lately Ive been growing using short veg time.. couple weeks. But then again I think Im going back to a longer veg. It helps.


nice so u yield like 4-5 ounces in 3 gallons and about 6-8 in 5 gallons ?

nice heard good things about liquid karma!!

i saw ur list of nutes and the pics i will pick up a couple stuff i need

dam people get craazy results from fox farms i thought this shit wasnt that good but DAM ur plants change my mind

thanks for the help batman


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Mar 20, 2012)

What happened to the Jackpot Royale pic on page 16? I google imaged it and the link took me here. Looked nice though, did it smell and taste like grape cream soda?


----------



## wolfpack4ever (Mar 20, 2012)

data was lost over the past few weeks on RIU.. So a lot of users lost a lot of their posts/ pictures. 
BatMan you sir are growing some dank. Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## ihideit (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn BatMaN SKuNK, what a great ride I just took through this thread! Impressive results, can taste some of those gorgeous girls through your pics and descriptions. Thanks for sharing +rep and subbed. On my first grow myself, was gifted some clones, of course which now have been cloned for run number 2. Can't wait to experiment with strains like you have, once I have my roots established...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

we needs a update batman  if anybody can bring the fire its you!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

*Black Rose x Double Purple Doja- aka Boognish Rising

*





and some of the pics lost in the great RIU data loss of 2012.

*Jackpot Royale
*






*Bandana
*






*TGAs Black Cherry x DJ Short Blueberry
*


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2012)

beautious!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice batman


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Mar 25, 2012)

So how'd the Jackpot smell and taste?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 25, 2012)

Like Robitussin Cough Medicine but sweeter. Hints of Earthy woody flavors and slightly grape. Very good sleepytime stuff. Couchlock factor is def there similar to purple kush.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 29, 2012)

brilliant as always batman.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

Hell yes.. here we go.

Day *Two *of Veg.

*proven cuts*
bodhiseeds - apollo 11 genius pheno (genius x grimm c99f3)
heaven scent - space princess (sputnik 1 x grimm c99)
tga subcool seeds - agent orange (orange velvet x jack the ripper)
tga subcool seeds - space dawg (snowdawg x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - jackpot royale (lasvegas purple kush x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - bandana (707 headband x snowdawg bx)
dankhouse - strawberry alien kush (strawberry cough x alien kush)


*from seed*
bodhiseeds - apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x apollo 11 genius pheno (self explanatory) 
bodhiseeds - cali yo (aeric 77 california orange x yo mama)
tga subcool seeds - chernobyl (trinity trainwreck x jack the ripper) <---*DANK*
alphakronik genes - eisbaer (the white x snowdawgbx)
alphakronik genes - snowdawg bx (snowdawg x spacedawg)
pisces genetics - vics high (killer queen x spacequeen)


Bodhiseeds, TGA Subcool Seeds, Alphakronik Genetics.... Dankness.


I had my share of setbacks in the last round as I was recently explaining to the "Seed Collector Thread".. New house, colder temps than I would have liked during the lights off cycle. My first introduction to Powdery Mildew and huge losses in yield do to the stress associated with all these things combined. It was pretty stressful to deal with all of these things. But I got it all under control now. I know what I have to do to ensure this doesn't happen again. I expect my next harvest to be my largest ever. 

Everyone of the seeds I posted above germinated correctly. Every one with no problems. That's what I like to see.. no problems. 
Recently I was gifted a cut of Blue Dream.. but during transit it didn't make it so I lost that one. Everything else has gone off without a problem. I expect the addition of Apollo 11, CaliYo, Chernobyl and [Apollo 13 gorilla pheno x Apollo 11] to really make this one exciting. 
I tried to run Eisbaer before but only had males. This time should be different. Less stress in the environment and I will adjust the light cycle to 18/6 from 24/0 once every seed has popped up from the Jiffy's. I should have much larger female to male ratios from the seed grow this time.

My SnowdawgBX seeds are the last remaining seeds from the original SnowdawgBX seeds given as testers years ago on Breedbay. The same seeds that created the strain Jay Roller from AKG mentioned in Skunk Magazine. It is one of the two strains that got Alphakronik Genes off the ground. 

















<--SnowdawgBX

SnowdawgBX was pure fire. It's lineage is different than Snowdawg2 which confuses some people. I do believe from my experience and what I read that SnowdawgBX is much better. I have both seeds in my posession but I am going to run the BX first because it is probably better.. hopefully find a keeper like the plant I had in the past. 

SpaceDawg is from a similar genepool. 
SpaceDawg is the original cut known as simply Snowdawg or Oregon SuperSnowdawg x SpaceQueen
SnowdawgBX is that same cut Snowdawg x Spacedawg
Snowdawg2 is Snowdawg x SnowdawgBX...

With all three.. SnowdawgBX, SpaceDawg, and Snowdawg2 in my arsenal I am guaranteed to have some fire. Spacedawg is my chosen keeper and my pheno yields quite well. I hope to bump up my yield this round with the Bandanna (Headband 707 x SnowdawgBX) and have some very good weed. The fuely lemon-lime punch is fantastic. Probably another reason I like the Chernobyl so much. The terpene profiles are probably simular.

Update-

Less than 48hrs after the Seed place in papertowels.. they have all been removed.. and placed in Jiffys.. Most are already looking like this...







I've had seeds take more than 2 days to pop their shell. Sometimes 4 or 5.. But never have I had more than 10 seeds and every single one have allready shed the shell entirely and broken dirt in that same short time period. Amazing for only 2 Days. 
This mus be a sign of good things to come.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 9, 2012)

America Fuck Yeah.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 9, 2012)

whats up batman!! dammm ur new list is just dankness do they ever have clones of these anywhere ?

also i just ran the apollo 11 genius pheno..it was a fucken beast i over fed a couple times never got ONE yellow leaf the whole grow(my FIRST ever indoor)

and i had 10 top colas after topping 2 nodes (accidently) and yielded about 4 zips in a 5 gallon.

it smelled of pineapple cheetos with a hint of floral and when cured almost had the same smell but had a jack herer smell(lemony almost) with a HINTT of cinnamon spice very little at the end.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 10, 2012)

keep me updated if urs smells close to this....really curious to know..thanks alot batmAN--


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

Attempted Re-Veg of *Agent Orange* and *Strawberry Alien Kush* so far success.
The growth statures of these two strains is going to be friggin huge. I chopped the top colas off of both plants and any of the larger buds leaving the bottom popcorn ones on the plant. A few days went buy and I've snipped and clipped here and there pruning them both up. There's a single thick stem coming from the soil that leads to several longer branches that reach for the sky. I gave em both a Neem Soil drench and several days later follwed up with a small dose of GrowBig and Flora Micro. They're gonna blow the fuck up I just know it. 

I've had Strawberry Alien Kush from Dankhouse curing in a jar now a few days. I can say that I didn't get any strawberry smell until now. It smells like a mixture of strawberry candy and flintstones vitamins. Very unique. Anyone unfamiliar with Dankhouse Seeds? Check em here. DANK HOUSE. 

A while back I did a World of Seeds Strawberry Blue and noticed a similar trait in the Dankhouse Strawberry Alien.. probably a typical trait of Strawberry Cough related plants. The strawberry smell only was noticed after being in the jar a few days. But its def there and when you experience it... its lovely. 

KushSourSmoke I will def post the results of the Apollo 11 here.

I am having an Apollo family reunion of sorts.

Apollo 11 and
Apollo 13 gorilla arm x Apollo 11

Once I find my keepers I may germ my remaining TGA Apollo13BX seeds and get the whole family together. Really hope I find the Genius pheno from these above listed crosses. Genius is supposed to be sick. 

Old Apollo13 Aftermath-









karmas a bitch said:


> America Fuck Yeah.


America Bitches!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 10, 2012)

Right on!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

Just stuck some of the Chernobyl, A11xA13, and CaliYo seedlings (2 days old) directly in Ocean Forest and under the 600w HID's. Contrary to popular belief *Ocean Forest is not too hot for seedlings.*. and HID light is not too intense for seedlings as long as the temps are low. They're chillin with the clones now. Eisbaer has yet to join the party.


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

* i am thinking you and i should have an Apollo party with that beautiful aftermath. always keeping the bar proper and raised mate, well done. that picture has awoken an Apollo hunger that ill have to satisfy.

yes, i also use ocean forest for seedlings. ive never had an issue with it.
*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for the reply batMAN!! please keep me postedd REALLy CUrIOUS to how urs will smell ??

after following ALL of ur posts and grows i switched to OCEAN FOREST after ROOTS ORGANIC and OMG the plants LOVE IT!!!

thanks so much for all the great advice batman and good luck with all ur grows hope THERE sUPER FROSTY AND TASTy! SI

sick to see how ur a11 x a13 will be to


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a strong feeling that his a11g will smell like grape koolaid and pineapples. Not like pineapple Cheetos.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 11, 2012)

Realy karma? well see i ran the genius pheno and it smelled just like it..and even the breeder of apollo 11 said it smelled similar..t.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

I wasn't arguing with you at all. I totally agree that there are phenos of bodhis a11g f3 that smell of pineapple Cheetos. But there is also a grape koolaid pineapple pheno. 
How many beans did u pop? Did u get the short genius Dom plant? Did you also get the taller stretch c99 Dom phenos?

Oh just saw u have a journal. Bout to check it out.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

Karma's psychic dude. He can predict phenotypes in plants like no other. 

The A11's are coming along nicely nonetheless. I just gave em a Neem bath and they look like they're digging their new home in soil under HPS glow.


----------



## kether noir (Apr 11, 2012)

very nice. i look forward to seeing your Apollo 11's


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 11, 2012)

karma i no man no worries much respect to u man  ...ya i had the super tall stretchy pheno it finished at over 4 ft and 10 +super dense football shaped almost huge colas and smelled fucken exotic...no way did i have the grape pheno..huh what a trip never knew there was one...i didnt smell the c99 much in even tho the slight pineapple smell it mostly smelled like a hint of spice with a strong jack herer cleaning product with a dank after smell.

batman good luck to urs !!  pics if u have time


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Batman have u ever used neem on seedlings?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman have u ever used neem on seedlings?


I've been told not to and haven't until they were about 15 days old or so. I think if you spray your high PH water on the lil ones and apply neem after a couple weeks have passed you shouldn't have allowed the spores to germinate. 

I read and re-read all day today about powdery mildew and the only thing I can conclude is that I need to spend fifty bucks and buy some Eagle20. To use anything more advanced or concentrated would need some type of agricultural license and I don't have that type of connection. But there are products out there.. and theyre def not cheap.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

I've read some serious bad things about that eagle20. I'm honestly thinking of throwing a cut of everything in the tent hitting em with my male. And then killing everything. Shutting down for while. Then starting over. Clean.

Thanks. I wasn't thinking of hitting em for a while. I wanted to. But I figured it would be to much.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 11, 2012)

I can vouche for the grape koolaid pineapple pheno since I have it in my possesion


----------



## Chronic Indica (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like you got your shit on lock bro. Good shit.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

My girl says the grape koolaid pheno is more relaxed happy. The pineapple Cheetos is a little more racy,energizing.and the c99 Dom even more speedy.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 11, 2012)

dam lil b thats crazy never heard of that pheno i know my pheno yielded me 4 zips in a 5gallon vegged for a week and topped 2-3 nodes accidently shit went crazyyy...i have a grand fire og im juiced for( blueberry x grandaddy x fire og )

ya the pineapple cheetos was racy with cerebral and body effects but strong shit..


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 17, 2012)

man bump for my man batman ,....where everybody at...show my man batman some love...batman good grows man hope all is well..

SOuRSMOKER.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

mr batman

with ideal conditions, proper equipment, & cuts taken in a pro manner, spacedawg roots in how many days?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> mr batman
> 
> with ideal conditions, proper equipment, & cuts taken in a pro manner, spacedawg roots in how many days?


5 or 6 days Gud. She roots faster than most of my stuff.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

lovely. 

she's down next.

easily a sweetheart for gudkarma ...this lady grows so easy. 
bro thanks so much for this spacedawg cut machine ! 

2' high & amazing # of killer cuts. i need 14 to run 12  

happy happy joy joy. could make back to back runs off this girl np.

*

& i got 8 fat cuts of space princess with these triceitops like roots ...that i plan to veg till 1.5' (ish) & transplant for flower. 
all mapito 

gone not forgotten. hydro you shall see. 
best 6 SP on a mixed tray with another strain tbd.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

Gud I love those two cuts more than any other I've ever had. Everything about the way they grow.. how they explode in Veg, root fast, and don't stretch much is great. The yields are fantastic too of course or they wouldm't both be considered A+ strains to me but even more than that, the aroma and smell of both finished product is fantastic. 
The SpaceDawg doesn't really show you how special she really is tho until its about 60 days in and it's finally ready. The aroma changes that last week and she starts to show you how she really smells. It goes from sweet and fruity to citrus zing funk. Those calyx's get so swollen they look like they're ready to burst at 60 days. The speedy uppy energetic high I get from her is amazing. A favorite, similar to Apollo actually but better potency and longer lasting. I never want to lose this girl. 
Space Princess, once disturbed or moved around in the room will leave this heavy candy essence that dwells for long periods. To me it was best compared to Stride berrymint gum. It's like a minty blue candy that makes you want to just stick your head in the jar after the chop. Yields just as good if not better than my Spacedawg. I think I might like her more. She requires a little more TLC and likes her Nitrogen and Magnesium in flower, she is still pretty easy to grow but requires a little more effort than the Spacedawg but it's well worth it. She swells up nice and fat. She gives a soaring high as well. But leaves me a little numb after I smoke a couple bowls. I think it's unfortuante the breeder only had 10 or so packs ever released. It may be what I consider to be the best strain I've ever grown. Sometimes I wonder why I even do seed runs and don't just grow a ton of Space Princess and Space Dawg. I love both so much.

The only strain that comes close to being as good is Chernobyl. That strain is wicked fucking dank. I am trying to get her back. Have a couple going now, but a pack on the way. It's like a lime sledgehammer hitting you over the head its so good. Wrecks me but no paranoia like I get with Jack the Ripper. The Chernobyl I had wasn't a great yielder and I hope to find a winner. That was my only complaint. I did however grow it once time and topped it multiple times managing yo pull 3ozs off one plant that previously only yielded an ounce. I picked up some Timewreck beans too. The similar father makes me wonder if the TimeWreck will carry on the same attributes as Chernobyl but have better yield thanks to the Vortex mom. I will grow them both together soon. I just have this feeling, that no matter what I do if I grow them both together, there's going to be some killer keepers to be had.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

that's funny what you say about vortex.
like a typical TGA computer problem in my lab, shit made only susan b anthony nugz on popsicle sticks. 

however, im inclined to think 95% of these dudes who passed me cuts (not no mo' though , only pro people) couldnt pheno hunt an elite clone clone given to them by a friend.

i know you know i know... we have some garden skill cause SP she drinks N in flower ! every week bitch demands it. 

as for SP in SOG, the way i roll, its like wasted space when a plant doesnt stretch. 
i need to fill up the space between the light and tray with only .6 square meter.
flat gardening (horizontal) , lights hung aircooled like normal, but vert principals.
my average as calculated today is 1.1g per watt. not bad. & work yet to do.

i got a SP clone for veg  she aint gone.
not yet anyway. she on the toss list.
SD stays. 

aroma dont play here, broken noses make it all smell good.

i cut down my PM problem mother. & in my game cutting down a known performer... wow sad.
too much plant material vs. PM = eventually comes back. got cuts so i'll start over reboot.

i tell you what : i dip every cut twice... i cut from a mom into a dip bucket... i root & dip again before 12/12.
working good so far. i found more PM today. its on the run but holding on to existence. 
its a battle but not for my nugz  shit cant even get past a leaf tip  

mid 40s humidity bro! also a very powerful tool. i need a backup dehuey as my last equip score. 
soon.

also, i experimented today with a quart of water & 10ml neem & 5ml fungicide & one drop soap. idiot savant action? only this week will tell. lol.

& i bought a pro (ebay, 1000mg hour) ionizer today cause i think it twarts (tiny bit, i want to think more but i cant prove it yet) PM too. the one i use now is old school for your room type shit. not good enough.

thank jebus for spacedawg , you guys be seening her bunches. 
she my new bottom bitch ! along with alphadawg.
my clients gonna jizz themselves yes they will.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 27, 2012)

Eagle 20 application part fuckin two commenced on 4/25.. bumped it up to 5ml per gal. Not a trace of PM for weeks now. Hells fuckin yea.
Today was Neem bath day. Before I gave the good ol 2tsp Einstein Oil/per quart of warm water power shower I scrubbed the floors with a solution of bleach, pinesol, and water. Got everything nice and sopping disinfectant wet.. kill those spores.... then I gave the Neem ritual. I also pulled out the ozone generator, removed the timer, and placed the aim of the O3 output towards the main grow area. Yanked my 50pint dehumidifier out towards the center of the room and turned the fan on high. Now I'm gonna let everything sit for a few hours, plants all pulled aside out of the light.. but lights still on. Killin it tho. 

The garden has never looked better. Everything's green and lush. I've seen some exponential growth in the past couple weeks. My strain list is bomb and I'm very satisfied with this run so far. I have been experimenting with the Lucas method using General Hydroponics Flora series at 60% since transplanting in my Ocean Forest soil mix and the gals are loving it.

This is what I'm currently working with-

*proven cuts*
bodhiseeds - apollo 11 genius pheno (genius x grimm c99f3)
heaven scent - space princess (sputnik 1 x grimm c99)
tga subcool seeds - space dawg (snowdawg x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - jackpot royale (lasvegas purple kush x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - bandana (707 headband x snowdawg bx)
dankhouse - strawberry alien kush (strawberry cough x alien kush)


*from seed*
bodhiseeds - apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x apollo 11 genius pheno (self explanatory) 
bodhiseeds - cali yo (aeric 77 california orange x yo mama)
tga subcool seeds - chernobyl (trinity trainwreck x jack the ripper) <---*DANK*
alphakronik genes - eisbaer (the white x snowdawgbx)
alphakronik genes - snowdawg bx (snowdawg x spacedawg)
pisces genetics - vics high (killer queen x spacequeen)

Seeds also recently acquired and or considering for next run-
rare dankness - venom og
tga subcool seeds- qrazy train
tga subcool seeds- qush
tga subcool seeds- chernobyl
topdawg- tres stardawg
bodhiseeds- fantasy island
monk seeds- c99 bro grimm f4

Still playing with the idea of what to pop next. I always start a batch under CFLS when I am about mid flower in whatever run I'm finishing up. I'll prolly cull some of the cuts and make room for new keepers. There's gotta be some winners waiting to present themselves any time now. Finding those gems and the pheno witch hunt is what drives me to wanna pop more seeds. 

Was talking to Subcool about possibly doing a TGA test in the near future. We'll see.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 28, 2012)

right on, nice list!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 29, 2012)

tsup BM and BH?yu have some sweet arsenal,never done any of those selections..impressive grows always at Headquarters...yea i used to ph water ,damn things kept dryin up on me buyin new ones,i bot a good RO system, and jus went with it,havent see nothin any diff...Say BM do u use airation pots?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm using Smartpots now Raiderdude for a couple of the ladies. I like them alot. Plan on using alot more in the future. 
I don't use RO, just regular Tap. There's chlorine here not chloramine in our water so I just let it sit out a few days before I use it.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 29, 2012)

there was a grower here did the same thing ,excellent results...yea i'm out in the woods,lol,barely have electricity and plumbing,but 6x5 to gro ,direct tv,inter4net,lol,starting some outside wen they get here....i ordered some of these.actually ordered 40 3 gallon sqare root airation containers,same as smart pots but without handles,i hardly move plants.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

Those look good dude, I almost got em myself cuz I like that those ones are square. But I wanted the handles and I can drive into the city here and buy the real deal "Smartpot" brand ones for like $3 each. 3gal

Better root mass = bigger buds. 
A friend of mine on another board told me years ago he uses these and will never go back. We'll see.

I've been cheating using the Lucas Method. I still will include Botanicare's Sweet and this additive I am starting to like called *Cytoplus*. It comes in a resealable plastic bag.




A combination of soluble seaweed extract from Norway, HumiSolve USA and seven 
micronutrients required for plant growth. Applied as a foliar spray on fruit, flowers and 
vegetables just prior to bloom or bud stage, it will enhance flowering and fruit set quality, 
quantity and retention. On turf it provides greater nitrogen uptake resulting in a lush, dark 
green color and a healthier root system from increased photosynthesis. Cytoplus can also be 
applied to plants during the growing season to quickly correct micronutrient deficiencies 
and improve overall plant health. Provides a large profile of essential and rare elements; as as 
well as phytostimulants in small quantities. Cytoplus is a soluble, dry powdered concentrate 
that can be used in a wide variety of applications including: dry broadcast for turf and farms, 
hydroponic, irrigation, and hand watered applications. Excellent for foliar applications and 
used in compost tea activation. 
N-P-K (0-0-7.5)
Guaranteed Analysis: 
Boron (B)...............0.25% Manganese (Mn)..........0.8% Soluble Potash (K2O)......7.5% 
Cobalt (Co)........... 0.035% Molybdenum (Mo)........0.05% 
Copper (Cu).......... 0.13% Sulfur (S)......................3.25%
Iron (Fe).................0.9% Zinc (Zn).......................0.5%
Non-plant food ingredients: Humic acid 38% and Fulvic Acid 9%, Seaweed Extract 25% 
(derived from Ascophyllum Nodosum)
Derived From: Boron, cobalt sulfate, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, 
sodium molybdate, zinc sulfate, and chelated with humic and fulvic acids (derived from fresh 
water cretaceous humate deposits) and mannitol. 
Soil and Container plants: 1 - 1.5g/gal of irrigation solution. 
Hydroponic: 0.5 - 1g/gal of nutrient solution used in reservoir 

Been doing alot of research lately on soil conditioners mainly humic acid and bloom boosters. Here's a great link- What is the difference between humic acid and fulvic acid? & other FAQ

and

Humic Acid's Role in Improving Soil Quality and Plant Growth

The Real Dirt on Humic Substances

*Humate And Seaweed Extracts*

and General Hydroponics statement on what is organic or isn't organic? - "what is or is not "organic" is the subject of intense debate. In the United States, there are numerous definitions of "organic", many of which differ significantly. Each state has its own regulations for labeling produce as "organic". Additionally, there are 36 non-governmental organizations, which can "certify" produce as organic. Now only crops grown from unrefined minerals are recognized as "organic". The trouble is unrefined minerals do not dissolve well for hydroponic use and some of these unrefined minerals contain quantities of impurities, some of which are toxic to plants. For that reason, FloraBloom, FloraGro, and FloraMicro are made from high quality refined minerals. This ensures high quality crop production, but prevents the crop from being considered "organic"."

I am hoping to see good results from conditioning the soil and adding aeration with these new pots. The Veg cycle this round has gone quite well so far.
This Lucas Experimentso far has gone well, I plan only to deviate with the Humic and Sweet treatments added as supplements, possibly pick up some kool bloom liquid as well. I am liking what I see so far tho.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2012)

damn you got all the killer cuts ha ha


----------



## raiderman (Apr 29, 2012)

yea hydrofarm lighting makes smart pots , sunlight supply lighting does sqare root aeration pots,same price. i use sunlight supply 1000 yield master 2 hood and equipment,wider and a best reflection than my 1000 hydrofarm.i'm sure yures will do better,peace,rdr.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 30, 2012)

Btman ur list is getting super danker everytime I ws wondering do u run all seeds or clones? If so do u get ur clones in so cal??I also am in oean forest and using flora nova and batguano as a top dressing at the begging of 1212 and middle...thanks so much for all ur help my tahoe ogs grew 6 inches in 2 days ur a true master in this art.Hope we could connect more soon


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

*your list is wicked dank.* *very impressive. *


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 8, 2012)

Batman did u get my post? Do u run seeds or clones? And if so do u get ur cuts in so cal or where? Thanks in advance


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

KushSourSmoker I run both. Most of my cuts came from seeds I grew out searching for what I felt was a keeper phenotype.
I rarely accept clones from anyone unless I know the grower pretty well and trust their plant is problem free. I do not want my garden to be susceptible to other peoples problems. I have alot of friends from various communities around the US and could probably get my hands on nearly anything if I tried. But from my experience growing plants out and finding those keepers isn't very difficult if you're starting out with good genes in the first place. That and.. it's a hell of alot more fun. I live on the Eastcoast. As far from Cali as it gets.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 8, 2012)

Sick batman ya I'm following all ur posts and the plants love the top feed w bat guano .how r u liking the lucus formula ..?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> ...how r u liking the lucus formula ..?


Well I have only used it in Veg so far with the Flora Series, Micro and Bloom.. drain to waste with soil. Love it so far. 
I am going to keep trying to bump it up. Invested some money in Sea Green. I am using dechlorinated tap water which has a low PPM. I think the Seagreen might help my plants absorb more nutrients in the medium and allow me to give higher feedings without switching to RO water. If it works anyway. I want my buds as big as possible so every little thing to help pack on those extra grams I'll do it.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 8, 2012)

So sick batman ..ya I'm using the flora series to that's y was curious to know but I plan on buying a few additives to I don't think floricious is as good as sweet or bud candy would be I'm thinking of switching ..my las batch had a slight cheical smel dis time I'm cuttin bak dnutes and flushing more? Hopingg my bud tahoe ogs will have a better strait og taste u think ?


----------



## cockbag123 (May 9, 2012)

+rep and subbed! VERY nice!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 9, 2012)

I updated my master genetics list. The genes I have to work with.. if anyone cares to see it. ----> Click this Link Yo!

I'd be willing to bet anything in the next few weeks I have added a couple of strains to that list.

Trying to score some new Bodhi Beans/Strains. The ones I want the most

Elf Snack-Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm Pheno x Sunshine Daydream
Sunshine Daydream- Bubbashine x Appalachia
Prayer Tower- Lemon Thai x Appalachia
Goji OG- Nepali OG x Snowlotus
New Unreleased Un Named -Larry OG x Snowlotus

The ones I just got Recently-

Fantasy Island (urkle x appalachia)
Cali Yo (Aeric 77 California Orange x Yo Mama)
Apollo 11 Genius (A11 Genius Pheno F3)
Apollo 13 gorilla arm x Apollo 11 (self explanatory lineage)

For anyone who doesn't know. Bodhi aka Bodhiseeds is a private breeder/collector of some of the finest and most elite Cannabis strains known to man. He is listed at the Attitude seedbank and only sells his genetics through the Attitude and Breedbay's very own SeurBidz auction listings. Nearly any time one logs on the Attitude and trys to look for and at this mans listings they are almost always soldout. For those of us who know.. buy em out. Some of the comments and grow reports I read over the years from some of the most respected and talented growers almost always say the same thing about Bodhi and his gear. A+ work and A+ selection which of course leads to A+ strains and hybrids. There is supposed to be a Bodhi drop in the very near future and I know that I for one and going to grab me some gear. 

A couple of Bodhi gear shots by members of the community

Yo Mama






Fantasy Island


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've read some serious bad things about that eagle20. I'm honestly thinking of throwing a cut of everything in the tent hitting em with my male. And then killing everything. Shutting down for while. Then starting over. Clean.
> 
> Thanks. I wasn't thinking of hitting em for a while. I wanted to. But I figured it would be to much.


not sure what you have read about eagle, imo the active ingredients in eagle and similar products are the best treatment for PM
eagle is widely used in the agricultural industry, the grape industry especially use eagle and similr products to control PM which grapes can be very susceptible to 
eagle is a highly concentrated product and is not needed for use on your personal weed crop unless you have a few acres to spray LOL 
you can use something like systhane , which can be bought in virtually any garden store, systhane contains the same active ingredients ( myclobutanil) as eagle but in a less concentrated dose

peace


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

Thanks skunkdoc. But after doing more research,instead of just listening to what people said, I used eagle20. Great product. Worked great. I'm not ashamed to eat my words.

And batman on the BODHI side. Shhhhhhhh.........don't tell.


----------



## Medshed (May 9, 2012)

Those are some fine looking Bodhi specimens Batman! Your secret is safe with me...


----------



## Bucket head (May 9, 2012)

Beautious B-man, go cheech out my mendo montage!


----------



## OrganicMechanic (May 13, 2012)

I had no idea there was such a thing as a strain whore.  Please pardon the expression. lol. Where do you go shopping for TGA stuff? Very nice work batman. Its nice to see so many strains cataloged and well grown. Round of Applause.


----------



## Senseimilla (May 19, 2012)

Subbed... so are you still keeping chernobyl around in your grow? how'd you like it? probably going to get some my next seed order for the hemp depot special


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 19, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Subbed... so are you still keeping chernobyl around in your grow? how'd you like it? probably going to get some my next seed order for the hemp depot special


Well I lost my old cut but I had some beans. I popped 2 a while back leaving me with 2 pretty nice looking plants, a male and a female. I plan on juicing the Spacedawg with the Chernobyl pollen soon. I'm gonna pop 5 more Chernobyl in the near future with the Timewrecks. Chernobyl is a top 3 strain for me. It's up there as being one of my favorites for sure. It is the most resin covered strain I have ever grown, bag appeal is killer. Potent and as Sub said it's possible to achieve potency in the area of 25% total active cannabinoids. Lime slurpee funk. Def great shit. It would be a dream of mine to have a higher yielding Chernobyl and Timewreck going, take ten cuts of each and flip the lights. Who knows, it might happen someday. 

The Chernobvl x Spacedawg I'm going to make hopefully will be a success. I think my Chernobyl male is a little more JTR leaning but if anything that'll adds to the potency and yield. My Spacedawg has great potential and the two should make nice lookin kids. We'll see. Gotham glowsticks for everyone if all goes well.

First Run with the Chernobyl











2nd run, added a Metal Halide- Same cut


----------



## Bucket head (May 19, 2012)

Beautious! My JTR cut is just like this! Minus the purple and reds, virtually identical resin profile and structure. I will have new pic's up soon, she's @ 7 weeks now and unreal lookin'. Truly is incredible cannabis!! Long live the batcave!


----------



## Senseimilla (May 19, 2012)

Looks like someone threw sugar at it  The description of timewreck being more potent than chernobyl is what was the clincher for me to pick it up... looks fantastic from the grows i've seen. Thinking about getting space dawg and qleaner june 1st at hemp depot so i can get a free 5 pack of chernobyl - haven't decided for sure what i'm gonna order yet.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 19, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Looks like someone threw sugar at it  The description of timewreck being more potent than chernobyl is what was the clincher for me to pick it up... looks fantastic from the grows i've seen. Thinking about getting space dawg and qleaner june 1st at hemp depot so i can get a free 5 pack of chernobyl - haven't decided for sure what i'm gonna order yet.


Yea Chernobyl pumps resin for sure. I personally wasn't a fan of qleaner. I wouldn't recommend it based on the results I had. SpaceDawg is a winner for sure. I also liked the shorter smaller phen of Jacks Cleaner 2, Jack the Ripper, SpaceQueen (although now I would choose Spacebomb) in TGA's line those are my favorites to grow. The JTR was a tad too intense for me. Had my heart racing and brought on major paranoia if I took more than a couple hits. Friends loved it tho. Qrazy Train was another good one. I never had good luck with Pandoras box getting a decent female and will try again. Void was my least favorite as I hated the peppery butane fuel taste. If you are gonna get in on that Hemp Depot promo I would say picking up at least a pack of SpaceDawg and giving that a try is a must to do. SpaceDawg is just as good as Chernobyl in terms of potency, taste, smell, bag appeal, all that. It is rather uplifting like Apollo but taste is completely different. Personally tho I would say buy something other than Qleaner. Remember you're gonna get 10 beans of whatever you try. Might as well get stuck with something really good if youre gonna spend all that cash. Ohh I almost forgot Agent Orange. It's probably one of the biggest yielding and best tasting TGA strains. I love me some Agent Orange. Especially a fresh bud outta the Vape. Delicious.


----------



## Senseimilla (May 19, 2012)

That's the first negative qleaner review I've heard. Maybe I'll pick up something else maybe Qush. Won't be growing it til either fall or next year...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 19, 2012)

Well the way I see it, the 50/50 phenos of qleaner which appear most often are the least desirable. The JC leaning phenos aren't as good as Jacks Cleaner so I would rather have JCII, but these are the best phenos of Qleaner.. and the Urkle leaning phenos probably aren't as good as Querkle or Deep Purple.. so I'd rather grow those. This is just my honest opinion. Qush does look great, I hope to try that soon myself. I grew and tried some Deep Purple x Bubba Kush once and wow that was some great smoke.


----------



## Bucket head (May 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well the way I see it, the 50/50 phenos of qleaner which appear most often are the least desirable. The JC leaning phenos aren't as good as Jacks Cleaner so I would rather have JCII, but these are the best phenos of Qleaner.. and the Urkle leaning phenos probably aren't as good as Querkle or Deep Purple.. so I'd rather grow those. This is just my honest opinion. Qush does look great, I hope to try that soon myself. I grew and tried some Deep Purple x Bubba Kush once and wow that was some great smoke.



I agree, qleaner is a meh strain. The only thing that caught my attention was the yields. I once took a solid 7 zips of a single cola qleaner female. It was mediocre herb, but still pleasant to smoke. In fact, Im have two qleaner X deep bubba kush's at about 6 weeks now. They're looking to yield big, but that is hardly worth taking up the space. So much other dank out there.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

This is what is happening and what I wanted to rant and share... 

The Apollo 11g cuts I had have some crazy root growth. I get that leaf claw look that none of the other plants are showing. This either means one of a few things. Excessive nitrogen, high temps, or large bound rootmass. Further inspection of the medium shows a huge rootmass that is all bound up for sure. Next time these are definitely going into Smartpots. I think I might transfer one to a 5gal smartpot today and see how much it'll help. They want to be watered every other day in 3 gallon containers. I can't believe how much they drink. So tonight I'm transfering at least one to a 5gal Smartpot with some Happyfrog. The Seagreen I've been adding might also be doing it's job quite well. I added it to a tea that consists of- one cup earthworm castings, one cup jamaican batguano, 1/4 teaspoon Cytoplus (I love this shit), 15ml unsulphured blackstrap molasses, and 3ml seagreen. I let this bubble 48hrs before I hand pour it on top of the medium. The way I like to do things is Feed, Water, Feed, Tea, Feed, Water, Feed, Tea. Just like that. Adding a topdressing of happyfrog to the other girls also helps add some new microbes. I am a firm believer in not purchasing or adding products like GH Subculture. I've used it before and done complete runs without using it.. I thought it was a complete waste of money. Keep it simple. Keep it somewhat organic.. keep the cost down... bring the yield all the way fuckin up!! & if you wanna add micro life to your soil.. BREW TEA.. and Brew it outside!!! That will def all microlife. 

My Chernobyl male is stinkin real good and makin some nice Trichs on the fan leaves. He's gonna be a nice breeding male I am hoping. 

What does everyone wanna see... *X with Chernobyl* Male??

I'm thinking one or two of these..

Eisbaer (The White x SnowdawgBX) 
Bandana (707 Headband x SnowdawgBX)
SpacePrincess (Sputnik1 x Cinderella99)
CaliYo (California Orange x Yo Mama)
SpaceDawg (Snowdawg x Spacedude)

Was also thinking pollen in the freezer for a rainy day Chernobyl could come out and play with Venom OG from Rare Dankness or TresStardawg from TopDawg.

We gonna chuck pollen and create some crazy buds drippin with fucking resin. If I see something promising there won't be any reason to leave it at F1 status. I am gonna be around a while so why not create a hybrid that causes some plant envy? Basically that's how it all starts isn't it? Dank x Dank usually equals Dank. One thing I have learned from listening to all of Subcool's rants over the years tho.. the goal is to create something better than the parents. With male selection it's all about using the male that shows the *DRUG TRAIT*. Any male won't do. The male used has to have that sticky icky goo. I have one of those now. & Luckily in my stash I have some beans and access to cuts that the general non medical population doesn't exactly have access to. I could make a few hundred or a few thousand Dannyboy Black Cherry crosses or Sputnik crosses. I could use JJ's TresStardawg, the Original Diesel Cut, the Abusive cut, Purple Stardawg, KillerQueen... it's good having friends in higher places. Being a long time member of Breedbay now and some of the other forums around the net.. I've accomplished that. Just wish I was in or had a connection with Jimmy from Pisces. Pisces looks to be a breeder on my radar that is coming out with some killer shit. Check out this Pisces test grow for Candy Queen (Space Queen x Blubonic). Fucking sick. His packs average $80 a pop. I know I have to get my hands on some. Before I go buyin more beans tho.. I need new equipment. Some new T-5's, and I'd really like a new Nikon DSLR with a 100mm macro lens. 

It's hard for me to even imagine buying any more beans once I think rationally about it. I have thousands and recently acquired quite a few. Just in Bodhi beans I have 30-40 more I need to get thru. Unfortunately the A13xA11 I popped were all male. I did 4 or 5 I can't remember. But I have a couple CaliYo females and A11 females going. The newly acquired Fantasy Island (Urkle x Appalachia [greencrack x tresdawg]) and LemonLarry OG (Skunkmasterflex cut) x Snowlotus. I had to give up my Monk C99 F4s to get those Lemon Larry. Bodhi will have a better use for them than me I'm sure. He knows those Monk c99 beans are the real deal Bro Grimm Heaven Stairway shit. Fuck the pretenders.. I'd grow a pack of Monk beans before Moscas (which I have) anyday. 

Was just ranting because the possibilities are endless. I recently became a single guy and I think I will use this as an opportunity to get to know Cannabis a little better. I have no intention of dating for a while so if I'm not spreadin my pollen for a while.. might as well use this extra room and privacy I have to my benefit & create some greatness. What I really need to do is invent in a decent T5 4ft 4lamp fixture and maybe a 4x4 tent. Get this party started. 

Speaking of Rants.. here's another one.. and a reason I love TGA.

I hear and see so many people getting male preflowers.. guess what, with marijuana it happens. Cannabis is a dual sex plant. My best advice to someone who wants to play it safe.. do a little research before you buy a pack you'll learn the feeding habits of the parents and you'll know before you hit a plant with a high dose of phosphorus if you're doing any damage. I've grown buds bigger than my fist on fertilzers having NPK values of 2.5-2-5.. and even cut those dose in half for some plants like Dojaberry and still yanked ounces off her. It's always wise to be careful with unfamiliar strains by not using bloom boosters the first time. Especially with purples. Most Purple plants I've come across don't want or will not tolerate 0-10-10 feedings. 

Things people never seem to do but should know better

1. Check your water. Not once.. but often. It may be PH7 and have a low 300ppm one day.. doesn't mean it will stay that way.

2. Check for light leaks more than once. I try to do it once a week. 

3. Avoid mixing nutrients A and B formulas from different companies. For example I would never mix GH Flora Micro with Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro Bloom. You're just asking for trouble. Different companies use different formulations of micronutrients in different bottles to sell you more bottles ($$$$ for them). There is absolutely no reason at all Why a grower even has to purchase GH Flora Grow since Micro has all the Nitrogen you need. But it has alot of other Macronutrients. Mixing this with someone elses nutrient could cause an overabundance of one substance and cause harm to your grow. But mixing GH micro with GH bloom is fantastic. I learned this lesson the hardway when I used FoxFarm Growbig with EarthJuive Microblast and Botanicare Pure Blend Pro. Was a big no no. 

4. Avoiding using Enzyme products directly in teas. From my experience it isn't beneficial to the micro population. Some molasses, worm shit, and batshit go a long way. & Bubbling your tea outside even if for part of the day adds beneficials. 

5. Fem Seeds are for Pussies. Words of Wisdom from Small Potatoes back in 2009. This guy is one of the most talented growers out there on the net and practices his grows with the upmost professional methods and documentation. I love his answer to the following question- "*I have been hearing a lot of bad news about Feminized seeds lately. I read in Weed World that everyone, from experienced growers to beginners, are having problems with Fem seeds turning hermaphrodite. I'd like to hear from all of you growers out there. Are hermies real common with Fem Seeds?*"

"*Folks will disagree with me, but I don't feel there is anything stable at all with FEM seeds. **
At best, you get a breeder that knows what he/she is doing. By that, I mean you have a breeder who has a special female that has been watched and studied for a long time to know that it is stable. By stable, I mean it doesn't have a tendancy to produce male flowers under environmental stresses. This forced female (by using colchicine) will produce "XX" and "XY" pollen resulting in progeny that are "XXX" and "XXY". This is the most ideal, and honestly, both are hermi. This is fine though if all you care about is that generation. In other words if you are just going to grow these seeds out, harvest, and then not try to clone or continue the line then you are fine. To me, this is the only real functional application of feminized seeds. For the most part, you will have a 99% female crop with maybe a few hidden nanners on some of those "XXY" females. 
At worst, you get a breeder that just wants to make money. They find a dank cut but don't check to see if it is stable before applying the cholcicine. Or, or, or, they look for a fairly dank female that puts out a male nanner or two in flower anyway (without cholcicine). Either way, you are going to get nutty pollen that could be "XX", "XY", "XXY", "XYY". When I hear horror stories about folks having big time hermi problems with fem seeds, it tells me a lot about the breeder they got them from. These seeds are highly unstable and are a waste of the grower's time.
If you plan on cloning and keeping a female alive, then don't waste your time on fem seeds unless you just absolutely have to have a certain female. I'll never waste my time with fem seeds. I would rather spend my time selecting from males and females and finding that one super female to keep. Of course, my setup is condusive to that. As I said, some folks need feminized seeds based on how their grow is set up. So if you can only grow from seed and you can't keep clones, then "Stable" or rather "Reliable" feminized seeds may be an option. Personally I would rather buy double the regular seeds and just cut out the males. This is typically cheaper as feminized seeds are usually more than double the price of regular seeds... for the love of the plant, if you are planning to breed, DO NOT used a feminized female. Remember, your most ideal case is that she is "XXX". Still a hermi, and the progeny from her crossed with a stable male will be "XXX" and "XXY". HERMI HERMI HERMI. Hermaphrodites are one step closer to our favorite plant turning to hemp. A self pollinating sea of low THC, low yeilding plants. *" - Small Potatoes

and Subcool's response... "*What He Said!!!!!!*"

I really love TGA and Subcool. Sub has been around and on IRC and the boards for very many years. Anyone who wishes to ask him a question can post in his forum area.. but even better if you wanna chat with the guy he's on IRC using the Undernet Server. Channel name is #theweednerd. Guy dedicates alot of time teaching and showing others how to grow Cannabis. His company/brand has the best customer service in the business. His genetics are easily obtainable due to the fact that TGA has gone HUGE since 2006. I used to love to be able to spend $50 and get a 10pack of whatever TGA I wanted. Prices have surely jumped due to a number of reasons but the gear is solid. Who else out there.. what other breeder is available for chat and has beans almost always in stock for nearly every strain in their catalog? No one else I can think of. 

Bodhi is also blowing up with popularity and success. I love this dude and his work too. Glad to see the little guy can come out on top. 

Grow photos and update soon. 
That is all.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 23, 2012)

Good rant. 

How far into flower are you with those a11s? Has the pineapple funk arrived yet? Should start pumpingn around 14-21 days. Bet they look great. Can't wait to see what they do for you. 
That spacedawgXchernobyl sounds great to me. It'd be nice to see it taken to the straight 707 too. 
Makes me laugh the way people love these fems. And really defend em too. Look at the chromosomes. XXY, yeah doesn't look like any issues there at all. 
Sucks on those a13Xa11 being all boys. I really woulda liked To see those. Oh well nothing but time and we will get to them. 
Super stoked to see these fantasy islands. I really want to run an appalachia cross. 

Man I have a really good feeling about these burgundys and ESP the chemdawgXmendo montages. They are really starting to shine. It's almost time to flip em.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Good rant. How far into flower are you with those a11s? Has the pineapple funk arrived yet? Should start pumpingn around 14-21 days. Bet they look great. Can't wait to see what they do for you. That spacedawgXchernobyl sounds great to me. It'd be nice to see it taken to the straight 707 too.
> Makes me laugh the way people love these fems. And really defend em too. Look at the chromosomes. XXY, yeah doesn't look like any issues there at all.
> Sucks on those a13Xa11 being all boys. I really woulda liked To see those. Oh well nothing but time and we will get to them.
> Super stoked to see these fantasy islands. I really want to run an appalachia cross. Man I have a really good feeling about these burgundys and ESP the chemdawgXmendo montages. They are really starting to shine. It's almost time to flip em.


Well I only ran 4 or 5 of the A13xA11 was suprised I didn't get any gals. Could have been stress from all the Eagle20 and Neem baths. Who knows. My rations are usually better but I avoided using a MH bulb completely this time. I had em all under a Ushio SuperHPS. I don't care tho, it's way better to have a few less gals and ZERO PM or the Borg. The process or prevention when it comes to pests is something I take very seriously. There is a doorway outside leading to the same are of the house my grow is located. I have piled so much granular insecticide and poison near that door it would kill and did kill a mouse but I won't share those details to the public. But I'm safe! lol. 
The A11's have been in Bloom mode now for exactly 2 weeks. They do look great except I can tell they want bigger pots. At first I thought I was feeding too much Nitrogen when I saw a little leave claw but further inspection of the root mass shows that they want 5gal or larger buckets. 
I haven't really done a close smell test or any stem rubs yet but will soon for sure. I am trying to be extra precautious when entering my room due to the fact that I have a male plant in my house. I take showers before I enter the grow area every night now. 
And KAB dude I'm sure you'll run an appalachia cross soon. Almost as sure as I will be running some Gage Green gear this year. lol. 
Those ChemdawgxMendo are really gonna rock I bet. I love the chemy fuely strains. Hope you find a high yielding beast with a ton of bag appeal.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 23, 2012)

You won't have to do a stem rub I bet. Bet that you just feel like you got smacked in the face with a pineapple outta nowhere.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 26, 2012)

sick ass post batman I have been follwing all of urs and learned so much thanks for being a great help..ur list of strains makes me want to grow the most unique dankest shit there is...if we only had all growers like u we would all smoke crazy shit! Hahacant wait to c what u got runnin now


----------



## hovering (May 31, 2012)

Happy to have found your thread... sub'd.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jun 1, 2012)

This is one of my favorite threads ever! Wish batman would post something new of what he's got now!  Ps.and what nutes lineup u currently using still flora?Happy toking everyone!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks dudes.. We are at Day 14 of Bloom here at the Batcave. Dank Photos of many different strains and budshots comin soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

I will get the popcorn ready


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

yo would you recommend this light controller? 
I'll be getting one for the first time and only looking to run 6 600s but will expand (prolly would never exceed 8k though)



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The best investment I've ever made...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 16, 2012)

I love my MLC-8X. Does exactly what it's supposed to. One word of advice tho... if you get one... look at the photo and see the black cord coming out on the bottom right? Thats a regular 120v "trigger cable" and it plugs into a standard timer. When the timer goes on, every ballast plugged into the MLC-8X fires up.. when it goes off, they all die.. Whatever you do.. you wanna make sure that the fans and whatever you are using to cool your grow are plugged into an outlet that is sharing the same circuit breaker in your electrical panel as the timer with the trigger cable. That way, if you trip that breaker and your fans go out the timer will also be cut off of electricity and the MLC-8X will turn off. Having all of those lights running while your fans are off could be very dangerous. Thinking like this and taking that precaution has already saved my ass twice since I bought it. A friend of mine here in town tho.. not so lucky for him. He is currently begging me for new clones as we speak, lol.

The trigger cable is just what it sounds like.. it gets juice it turns the light controller on. Hence using a timer. 
If it gets cut off from power, like when the timer turns off.. the MLC-8X shuts everything down.

Best investment I ever made.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

lol damn that blows. def gonna take your advice and take precautions for sure. thanks man


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good as always Batman. You know the best place to get colchicine online?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

Nunchukawaria said:


> Looking good as always Batman. You know the best place to get colchicine online?


Waste of time.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jun 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Waste of time.


 How bout makin silver water with electrolosis? Just tryin to find the best way to force hermie outdoor. I did just pick a banana off a prebudding purple #1, too early plus I don't want to pass on those traits.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

Well since I do not make or grow fem seeds nor do I grow outdoors.. I dont really understand why you're in here asking me?
You could always google what you're looking for. I think ICMag has some threads I recall on forcing male preflowers on your plant.
Personally I still see all of this as a waste of time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like you have a fan batman lol


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jun 21, 2012)

We demand pics!


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jun 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well since I do not make or grow fem seeds nor do I grow outdoors.. I dont really understand why you're in here asking me?
> You could always google what you're looking for. I think ICMag has some threads I recall on forcing male preflowers on your plant.
> Personally I still see all of this as a waste of time.


I guess I overestimated the extent of your knowledge.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not saying I don't know.. it's just too exhausting to type all of that. but still I see it as a waste of time.. if you want a good way to get fem pollen.. best thing to do would have been to grow a smaller plant, same strain.. in a pot if keeping outside (or inside for the matter) and interrupt the light cycle by shining a bright CFL bulb right close next to the top of the plant.. do this a couple times a night for a few minutes each time and you'll get your nanners. 

if you really wanna explore the other methods by using that medication that's primarily used for gout... theres a ton of info on it. but also a ton of comments saying its not a good idea. you have no idea what kind of residual that colchicine is going to leave. i'd guess a seedling treated probably wouldn't grow up to carry much.. but I personally just don't like the idea. it's not natural at all and that's alot of concern for some folk.. me I just don't wanna fuck with the genes and manipulate chromosomes and/or create hermies. . (keep in mind I usually couldn't care too much less about organics or pleasing mother nature) but I feel when you manipulate the plant like this you are taking from it and probably will lose attributes relating to vigorous growth (hence my waste of time comment). the light manipulation trick is more feasible in my mind because if you take a dual sex plant and force it to show male preflowers, you are not manipulating the genepool.. just causing enough stress to let the plant do what it is designed to do in a harsh environment. either way you get your fem pollen.

To preserve a line this is a good trick and one breeders use extensively. 
space princess female x space princess fem pollen = space princess selfed <-- should produce space princess beans. 

Personally tho.. I myself am not a fan of lazy breeding
space princess female x spacedawg fem pollen = New F1 polyhybrid (fem seeds)


"Nature is efficient and 1 male can pollinate hundreds of females a good grower will generally get 70% females anyway.
The whole Fem seed thing is a rush to cash made of lazy people looking to skip the time honored tradition of selecting the best female and keeping her around through cloning. This type of Hurry up at all cost science is costing us artisian craftmenship.
I stand by this at great cost to total profits, right is right and wrong is wrong. Love me hate me call me stupid this is my story and I'm sticking with it...Fem seeds are to Regular like Hot Pockets to a real nutritional meal"- Subcool

& Idk if you read but there's also alot of info out there in regards to using aspirin to force a female plant to show male preflowers. Also something I personally could care less about.. but I try to read and learn everything I can on these plants. 

Here and... Here



hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like you have a fan batman lol


If anyone would like they can get an autographed picture of my junk for free.. but I gotta warn ya'll it has been known to pollinate young budding females.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey good info man. Sorry to waste your time but looking at your grows I knew you'd have credible input. I'm mostly an outdoor grower so I like to keep a plentiful seed stock. I only stumbled upon your thread while looking for Blue Thunder grows since I'm giving her a go this year As long as I got your attention though I was wondering what your input is on the purple gene for anthocyanin. My question is why is it usually the leaves or the bud that turn purple and not both? Do you know of a strain thats both?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

Nunchukawaria said:


> Hey good info man. Sorry to waste your time but looking at your grows I knew you'd have credible input. I'm mostly an outdoor grower so I like to keep a plentiful seed stock. I only stumbled upon your thread while looking for Blue Thunder grows since I'm giving her a go this year As long as I got your attention though I was wondering what your input is on the purple gene for anthocyanin. My question is why is it usually the leaves or the bud that turn purple and not both? Do you know of a strain thats both?


Personally I'm not a huge fan of most purple strains and I've never even wondered that. I know there's a strain called Purple Pineberry that gets pretty purple all over. But that's just knowledge I've gained from photos. If I wanted pure purple plants that I was actually going to smoke I'd grow Double Purple Doja crosses. Most Other purps (like purple kush) don't really do it for me.
View attachment 2222876

The degradation of chlorophyll is what produces the color in the leaves and the pigment left behind is what produces those awesome leave colors. I do know that by besides lower temps, raising the PH of your nutrient solution in late bloom, creates certain nutrient lockout and it is possible to induce faster colorchange if you're into that kinda thing. I wouldnt do that until they are at least past 50 days of bloom (for an 8-9 week strain) or you'll surely suffer a loss in over all yield.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

If your looking for a solid purp the look for mendo montage from gage green in the future, geting a solid purp pheno wasnt hard


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If your looking for a solid purp the look for mendo montage from gage green in the future, geting a solid purp pheno wasnt hard


tru story! My keeper pheno is thru and thru purple! Smells great, cant wait for this one to dry and cure. This is right up there with my fire querkle cut! Mendo montage and querkle are the best option imho for a purple hybrids grow. None of that weak purple going on here! Full flavor and potency.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jun 24, 2012)

Looked variegated, where the leaves variegated too?


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 24, 2012)

Nunchukawaria said:


> Looked variegated, where the leaves variegated too?


Actually the leaves were quite green, but the bud is total purple! You can take a look at this one in the journal in my sig.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad to hear the Apollo made the grade for u. Batman.


----------



## mtman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey buddy good to see you. Glad to see the cave's still rockin out the green.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

yo mtman!!! good to see you too buddy. i always check out your threads on nettics dude. loved your Bodhi grows. 

and yea Karma the A11 smells fucking delicious but I havent had luck keepin em green. the cuts I took look weak.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jun 25, 2012)

I gotta get me some A11.. I love my A13, but it's surprising how different A11 is - at least from the phenos I've gotten -- of course maybe the next bean will be a11 through and through - the genetics are all there already.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

The smell of the A11 is captivating. The cut I have is definitely C99 dominant. It's Bodhi's Genius x C99 cross. Very pineapple, just like the old C99 I had. Even the bud structure is simular to my old C99.. but on a scale of 1-10 in terms of easy to grow.. and 10 being super easy, 1 being like the Nasa Entrance Exam... I give it a 2.. lol. The clones I took look so weak and don't wanna stand up. The plant itself is yellow and flimsy. Idk what to do with it, to keep or toss. I started giving it a growbig foliar feeding ritual and even that isn't doing a damn thing. I kinda wanna give it a dose of growbig at 7ml/gal but I'm afraid it'll torch the plant.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jun 25, 2012)

I never had any problems with my A11s other than they had to be tied up in flower or they'll fall over due to the thin stalk. Wonderful plants... not pineapple but a pleasant fruity non-weedy smell great for stealth... nice compact spear shaped buds. All super up creative high no indica influence at all

I really like my more indica a13 pheno though of the two females i got it had both the better up high and a nice body buzz - if you don't have a tolerance to it you'll feel it hitting your body ever hit you take... i'd like to have both in my garden  i'm probably gonna order several packs soon and go on an a13 elite pheno hunt but i'm still deciding on the strain... i love apollo but i am also looking for something that'll whack me upside the head with a 2x4 and make me sit my ass down


----------



## bcguy01 (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice grow log


----------



## bcguy01 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> tru story! My keeper pheno is thru and thru purple! Smells great, cant wait for this one to dry and cure. This is right up there with my fire querkle cut! Mendo montage and querkle are the best option imho for a purple hybrids grow. None of that weak purple going on here! Full flavor and potency.


awesome purple pics


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Jul 1, 2012)

bcguy01 said:


> awesome purple pics


I totally respect subcool but I'm neither interested In partial purple nor Indica dominant hybrids. I guess I'll find out when my Purple Powers finished.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 1, 2012)

Nunchukawaria said:


> I totally respect subcool but I'm neither interested In partial purple nor Indica dominant hybrids. I guess I'll find out when my Purple Powers finished.


Lucky for you sub's strains aren't purp based other than the querkle hybrids. Querkle is also one of his few indica doms. Sub's offerings are primarily sativa dom hybrids.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Aug 22, 2012)

Any news from the cave BatMan?


----------

